# Preview GC Backup Launcher for Wii



## WiiGator (Feb 1, 2009)

The last days I was working on a loader for GC backups. This is only a preview. The release will be within the next week.

A tester made a video showing it in action. Sorry for the bad quality.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YhheQgAoZbo

*EDIT:*Here is a better video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xak8qdMKbU&fmt=18

Here are some notes:

I tested it with the games I have. All games seem to be fully working. There may be games which are not working.

IOS249 with backup support need to be installed (e.g. my cIOS r7 from backuplauncher 0.3 gamma).

DVD speed is still limited to 3x.

There are sometimes problems with the DVD read speed. So there is sometimes a very short delay in a few games. The game play is only barely influenced. This was only the case for one of my games.

If you eject the disc, no disc can be detected after it. For 2 disc games use the second disc to boot, if you need to change the disc.

You will need to copy the following files to a SD card, if you don't have a internet connection (either Version 5 or Version 6, both is working). There are problems with the nintendo servers in the last time. You may not be able to download it.

*EDIT: MIOS Version 4 is also supported.*

MIOS Version 5
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.5 -> /00000001/00000101/v5/tmd.5
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk -> /00000001/00000101/v5/cetk
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000005 -> /00000001/00000101/v5/00000005
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000006 -> /00000001/00000101/v5/00000006

*EDIT: MIOS Version 6 seems not to be available from the nintendo servers. I thought that I have used it in the past.*

MIOS Version 8
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.8 -> /00000001/00000101/v8/tmd.8
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk -> /00000001/00000101/v8/cetk
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000007 -> /00000001/00000101/v8/00000007
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000008 -> /00000001/00000101/v8/00000008


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow I hope this works. Im dying to play Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Anorhc (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Feb 2, 2009)

*head explodes*


----------



## Sorox (Feb 2, 2009)

Cant wit for this dude. Been with you since the begining. Im also wanting to play MGS.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope this lets me play SSBM.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooo that would be neat.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 2, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Wow I hope this works. Im dying to play Metal Gear Solid.


YAY! MGS FTW!


----------



## Gwaith (Feb 2, 2009)

Uuh i guess your going to please a lot of people with this. Not me because I have a modchip but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . 
Congratz to your accomplishment.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice for those who want to play that MGS game. And what about the Wii backup launcher, is there any progress made on that one?


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 2, 2009)

sentinel5000 said:
			
		

> Nice for those who want to play that MGS game. And what about the Wii backup launcher, is there any progress made on that one?


The wii backup launcher is amazing. The compatibility is great. It doesn't need the attention as much as other projects do.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 2, 2009)

BTW, which titles have you tested this on?


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 2, 2009)

Been waiting for this eagerly!!! I have a question, do GC Multigames work? Or can we only read the 1.4gb of the disc?

And, please, some technical data to this would be really nice, thanks.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Feb 2, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> sentinel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right, it is amazing, but its not done, its not a done proyect, maybe its just me but I like to finish a proyect b4 I start another, besides I dont think a GC loader is really a BIG necesity when the Wii backup loader hasnt been finished yet.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> I have a question, do GC Multigames work? Or can we only read the 1.4gb of the disc?


It says something about 2 game discs except it makes little sense to me.

However I think a better question would be: Can you get it to laod games from the SD slot? That would be amazing.


----------



## metalgear69 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOOOOOW!!!,men this is the best notice for Wii owners!!!,CAN'T WAIIIITTT!!!,

by the way,thank you so much for the time dedicated to Wii and GC Loaders you ROOOCK!!!


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 2, 2009)

sentinel5000 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the homebrew scene. Its not an essay you just finish. Projects like these tend not to finish or take years to complete. If this kind of mentality was used in the homebrew scene people would still be perfecting the twilight hack.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 2, 2009)

I think you misunderstood. A GC Multigame Disc is when you use a FullSized DVD and put more than 1 GC game on it, and load it in the Wii (with modchip as of now, of course).

Google: GCOS Multigame creator.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> A GC Multigame Disc is when you use a FullSized DVD and put more than 1 GC game on it
> I know what it is, I just know don't how it works really. And I was pointing at this for your answer:
> 
> QUOTE(WiiGator @ Feb 1 2009, 06:45 PM) For 2 disc games use the second disc to boot, if you need to change the disc.



VVV That makes more sense now, thanks. I never knew they made games with more than one disc for GC.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 2, 2009)

I think he means games such as Tales Of Symphonia etc. that come on 2 physical discs, so that if we need to swap to disc 2, dont boot 1--> swap, boot 2 instead.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 2, 2009)

If the above is correct , then metal gear solid isn't going to work. You can't save , shut down , load disc 2 and then load save. It'll just ask for disc 1 , for that one you have to be able to swap.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 2, 2009)

Edit:Nvm


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 2, 2009)

It doesn't support multigame discs. I don't have a multigame disc and I currently can't burn one, because my server with the DVD burner crashed. Maybe Waninkoko will add this feature.

I wasn't thinking about changing the game on a multi game disc while a game is running. The gamer must tell the system to change the game on the disc. The only way I currently could think about is using USB Gecko or change the game if a memory card is inserted in slot B.

I don't know if Metal Gear Solid is working. It will not support games reloading itself. All games which are running with SD-Boot should also work.

Tested games so far: Buffy the Vampires Slayer, Kao The Kangaroo Round 2, Super Mario Sunshine, Zelda 4 Swords, Crash Nitro Kart, Resident Evil 1 (2 discs), Luigi's Mansion, The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker and the game you can see in the video.

It is not intended to work with SD cards. The DVD is much faster (at least what I can see when comparing to SD-Boot). In general it works as SD-Boot. It patches the DVD read function in games.

Regarding the Wii Backup Launcher: Somebody already released a #002 error fix and you have also the CIOSCORP thing to get  all games working.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome work gator!

Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Cyman (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay, I am sooo looking forward to this. This is what I waited for! Thank you for all the time you invest in developping all your great stuff WiiGator. I am patient and wait for the release until you think it's good enough for a release and I hope everybody else can also be that patient!


----------



## Diffusion (Feb 2, 2009)

What about the games with streaming audio (ones that require audio fix)?

Like these... http://www.openwii.org/wiki/GameCube_Games...Streaming_Audio


----------



## Hells Guardian (Feb 2, 2009)

Holly Hell Wiigator Way to be Yo!!!!! Will there be any way to cheat on the games with the launcher?


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats wiigator again doing what was thought to be impossible. I have a few question if you dont mind.
1.) in the video I see that you have to load 2 programs from the HBC now im guessing that the first one is a mIOS patcher of some sort and the seconds is the loader itself is this correct?
2.) when you release this to the public with it have a nice GUI like the current Wii loader? not that I care I just simple asking 

Again 2 thumbs man


----------



## DPyro (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't wait for the release, would love to beta test this if possible. I have a Sony camera that I could use to make a better video.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 2, 2009)

I was the one that made the video. I'm sorry for the crappy quality and the glare. I tried my best to get the best quality possible on my laptop camera. Again, truly sorry. 



			
				Diffusion said:
			
		

> What about the games with streaming audio (ones that require audio fix)?
> 
> Like these... http://www.openwii.org/wiki/GameCube_Games...Streaming_Audio


When you start it up, it'll tell you that the game may need an audio fix. and gives you a couple of options to fix it. Some games I have tested that work are:

Zoids: Battle Legends
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Naruto: Gekitou! Ninja Taisen EX 3
Mega Man X Collection
Mega Man X: Command Mission
Mega Man Battle Network Transmission. 

I'm going to test more to see if they work so be patient.


----------



## Anorhc (Feb 2, 2009)

There aren't any framerate problems, are there? Either the game is experiencing some framerate problems or the captured video posted is skipping frames.


----------



## yikkyon (Feb 2, 2009)

I just jizzed my pants!
Yes! My dreams of playing GC Backups have come true!!!!
Now all those GC backups can be put to use!
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Diffusion (Feb 2, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> I'm going to test more to see if they work so be patient.



Killer 7 should be a good test. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Streaming Audio + 2 Disc game.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 2, 2009)

Anorhc said:
			
		

> There aren't any framerate problems, are there? Either the game is experiencing some framerate problems or the captured video posted is skipping frames.


Again, that was my crappy video. Not the game itself.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh no,no metal gear?

Wiigator? Wiigator! WIIGATOR!!
*cue mgs game over theme*
Game over...

Well I just won a USBgecko on a contest, so I'd be willing to do something for metal gear


----------



## specht (Feb 2, 2009)

Now this is quite a surprise after all this time thinking it's impossible.

Just goes to show, when it comes to pure hardware and software, nothing is impossible.  I'd almost bet that 6x loading could be a reality within the year.

It sucks that MGS doesn't work.  Though I already own that game and I would never think of trading that in.  As of now I own a legal copy of every game in the series including both normal and Sub**** versions.

Awesome work WiiGator!!!


----------



## AsosaYoung (Feb 2, 2009)

This will be a welcome addition to my world of Wii.
GC backup loading HOT Dam!


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 2, 2009)

very nice now T&J WOTW here i come (i hope)


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't wait for this! I hope you will be able to release it really this soon too!


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 2, 2009)

I already have a modchip but I've been dying to share some classics with my friends! Thanks WiiGator, you have made this possible!


----------



## Anorhc (Feb 2, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Anorhc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks. I just needed a clarification.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2009)

Is this regionfree?


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Feb 2, 2009)

You rock wiigator


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

WoW Thats great news.
Keep up the nice work :=)


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Is this regionfree?


Probably. There are already a lot of tools that make it possible to play GC games region free, so this will probably be region free as well. If I'm not mistaken, launching GC games from homebrew makes them region free automatically.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to save different region saves on the same memory card?
AFAIK you coudnt save different region saves on the same memory card using Freeloader.
Sadly I only got one mem card :/


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, that could be a problem. Memory cards for GameCube are not that expensive though. Assuming you play English games only, you would only need a PAL and NTSC-U memory card. They're about 8 euros for 2043 blocks last time I checked, so for 16 euros you have all the space you want.


----------



## waninkoko (Feb 2, 2009)

About GC multigame, I haven't tested GCOS multidvd but...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2009)

Well you people are stars!  Though I already have a modded GC,  it'll be nice to stick it in the bedroom and keep it there and play GC games on my Wii (I'm chipless).

Will help report what works and what doesn't when this is released.


----------



## Tetram (Feb 2, 2009)

Great news, but I have a problem downloading this file :

http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.6

Can someone confirm the link is broken ?


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 2, 2009)

question...

will you have to patch the MIOS every time, or is it a one time deal?

the answer is probably a one time deal, but ya never know... just wanna ask to be sure...


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 2, 2009)

Tetram said:
			
		

> Great news, but I have a problem downloading this file :
> 
> http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.6
> 
> Can someone confirm the link is broken ?



If the latest released mios is rev6, you can download tbe file:
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...00100000101/tmd

and rename it to tmd.6

*update: 6 is not the lastest version, so this does not work


----------



## waninkoko (Feb 2, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> question...
> 
> will you have to patch the MIOS every time, or is it a one time deal?
> 
> the answer is probably a one time deal, but ya never know... just wanna ask to be sure...



Just one time (except if you update your Wii and MIOS gets replaced).

PS: Latest MIOS is v8. It's the one I'm using for testings here.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Good job Waninkoko and Wiigator.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 2, 2009)

I take it there's also going to be a new cIOS when this is released?  Is it possible to put the 2 programs together (Wi Backup and GC Backup)?


----------



## Neoblast (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmmm I'm looking forward to test it out and take a look at the source code.
So... you managed to do it by modifying MIOS, changing the DVD read and syscall functions to enable the unencrypted read in GC mode, or am I wrong?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 2, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Is this regionfree?


Yes it is Region Free, I was able to play Naruto: Gekitou! Ninja Taisen 3 (not going to try 4 because I already have a legit version of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And do you have a PAL and a JAP memory card?
Or does the Japanese game work on your other region memory card?

So great, keep up the great work!


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 2, 2009)

Made a channel for it... just waiting for the DOL, haha...

even has the gamecube boot sound for it!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Made a channel for it... just waiting for the DOL, haha...
> 
> even has the gamecube boot sound for it!


Now there is sweetness.


----------



## robiul (Feb 2, 2009)

Wiigator no need to apologise you are the bomb.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2009)

You rock, Wiigator. I can't wait for .dol release soon. Good job!


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 2, 2009)

Funny..yesterday my friend asked me if there's a Backup-Launcher for Gamecube-Games...I said: "No, and it will probably take some time, until there's one"...and bam, there's one the next day...Awesome, simply awesome work, Wiigator & Waninkoko (don't know if he also worked on it...looks like that)!!!

Oh, and I also made a quick, dirty Channel:





 

 



Not a stylisch one, I'll make a beautiful one when it's released...but I think this one matches to the situation that will happen to the Gamecube...it will drown in the sea of the pirates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## robiul (Feb 2, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Funny..yesterday my friend asked me if there's a Backup-Launcher for Gamecube-Games...I said: "No, and it will probably take some time, until there's one"...and bam, there's one the next day...Awesome, simply awesome work, Wiigator & Waninkoko (don't know if he also worked on it...looks like that)!!!
> 
> Oh, and I also made a quick, dirty Channel:
> 
> ...



That is a sexy image, I'll be using that.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 2, 2009)

i saw the files on the first page does it means the loader has been released al ready or not??
sorry if it is a stupid question


----------



## stev418 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well the 3x read speed shouldnt be an issue here, since 3x was the standard read speed for gamecube anyhow


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 2, 2009)

for people making their own channels...

Gamecube boot sound


----------



## Levente (Feb 2, 2009)

Are Ritek G04 minidisks and FSTFix still recommended?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2009)

Levente said:
			
		

> Are Ritek G04 minidisks and FSTFix still recommended?


It's the Wii, so you might as well use Verbatim DVD-R. I don't think your Riteks hurt anything, but they're probably more expensive.


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks, i have been following http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113610&st=105
congrats on your work!


----------



## Levente (Feb 2, 2009)

You mean verbatim mini dvds?

And what about GC homebrew burned into mini dvd?


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 2, 2009)

he means full size dvd (12cm)


----------



## Thor1981 (Feb 2, 2009)

gc backup loader working with cmios or cios?
Working at 3x?


----------



## Levente (Feb 2, 2009)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> he means full size dvd (12cm)



So this GC backup loader only works with full size dvds? It would be idiocy to burn one 1.35GB GC game to a 4.7GB dvd...


----------



## david432111 (Feb 2, 2009)

Levente said:
			
		

> teusjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's working on supporting multiple games on one disk. Four games on one disk would be nice


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 2, 2009)

no i say its also work with that size and the price is lower for that dvd's
8 cm are expensive but is youre choise


----------



## kakarotto (Feb 2, 2009)

hi wiigator, i've installed - RVL-mios-v5.wad.out.wad to play Dol file as a gamecube(i used it to boot SDBOOT and play my gamecube backups on my sd with my non modded wii).
I've installed it with MIOS PATCHING INSTALLER. That MIOS was included in some games as Mario Galaxy

Do you think i've to unistall it to use your program? Can it interfere or can something be damaged?

Or i can leave it, to use both GCHomebrewLauncher to boot SDBOOT and your program-when it'll be avaible?



Sorry for bad english


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2009)

kakarotto said:
			
		

> hi wiigator, i've installed - RVL-mios-v5.wad.out.wad to play Dol file as a gamecube(i used it to boot SDBOOT and play my gamecube backups on my sd with my non modded wii).
> I've installed it with MIOS PATCHING INSTALLER. That MIOS was included in some games as Mario Galaxy
> 
> Do you think i've to unistall it to use your program? Can it interfere or can something be damaged?
> ...


I don't know the details about this, but I think damaging MIOS in some way will only break GameCube mode. Just reinstalling the MIOS WAD should fix it again.

Also, I don't think they will both keep working, because they both require a different MIOS patch.

But it shouldn't really matter; you can run SD-Boot from the GameCube Backup Launcher as well.


----------



## Tichinde925 (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it possible to do the same thing what CIOSCORP does but instead for gamecube backup loading directly from the disc channel?

MIOSCORP?

Im guessing its either Wii or Gamecube backup loading directly from the disc channel I'm presuming...


----------



## Playgame38 (Feb 2, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Funny..yesterday my friend asked me if there's a Backup-Launcher for Gamecube-Games...I said: "No, and it will probably take some time, until there's one"...and bam, there's one the next day...Awesome, simply awesome work, Wiigator & Waninkoko (don't know if he also worked on it...looks like that)!!!
> 
> Oh, and I also made a quick, dirty Channel:
> 
> ...


How did you get the text like that?


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 2, 2009)

Tichinde925 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to do the same thing what CIOSCORP does but instead for gamecube backup loading directly from the disc channel?
> 
> MIOSCORP?
> 
> Im guessing its either Wii or Gamecube backup loading directly from the disc channel I'm presuming...


I think we should lean back, wait for the release/source, and then ask questions, and see what happens...I'm pretty shure that this growing community here will be able to do that, maybe even implement some fixes to it...like I said, lean back and realx...we'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


*OFF-TOPIC THINGS:*
-Playgame38: Google Gamecube-Font. The rest is Photoshop-Basic..
-Channel Images updated. See here.
-Oh, and the great WiiSOS already stole my Banner...I think they liked it...


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a question. I have a Wii modded with a Wiid. Currently Gamecube compatibility isn't that good with modded Wiis. Some games boot, some don't. Regionfree doesn't always work etc. Will I be able to boot backups with a modchip (Wiid)? I guess more games would work if it is possible.


----------



## Playgame38 (Feb 2, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> *OFF-TOPIC THINGS:*
> -Playgame38: Google Gamecube-Font. The rest is Photoshop-Basic..
> -Channel Images updated. See here.
> -Oh, and the great WiiSOS already stole my Banner...I think they liked it...


Got it, thanks!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Feb 2, 2009)

this is great news, since I have a modded GC but it's not working anymore!
I can't dowload the MIOS files in the first post, does anybody have mirrors or something?


----------



## Father Ted (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> MIOS Version 6
> http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.6 -> /00000001/00000101/v6/tmd.6



Anyone have a link to this? Seems to be down!

Can't wait to try this!


----------



## computerboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Father Ted said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take the .6 at the end of the link off then rename the file to tmd6


----------



## Hells Guardian (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't wait to see the details on this. I'm looking forward to working with this tool in the near future. Truely amazing work.


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 2, 2009)

The audiostream config command is not support for DVD-R, but it seems not to be required. Games seem to work.

I saved game states from different regions. It seemed to be working, but then I lost all data on my memory card. Maybe this happens because I changed the region. Everybody that will use it should take care and backup the savegames.

I will check if MIOS v8 is working, then I will support it and you can download the latest version.

The DVD-R must be burned with a minimum size. 600 MB games are not working. I assume the minimum is 1GB (DVD standard). So you will need fstfix to generate bigger images.

Again: DVD speed is 3x. Patched MIOS and cIOS is required.

It will overwrite any installed MIOS. If installation fails with error -1017, it will delete using IOS249 the installed MIOS and install the patched MIOS (Files are already downloaded in this state). No uninstallation is required. It includes support for GC homebrew (Wii (GC) Homebrew Launcher will work).
The MIOS is currently nearby the same as the MIOS of WGHL. There is only one Bit which is different in MIOS. The complex part is the launcher and the game plugin code.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 2, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> The audiostream config command is not support for DVD-R, but it seems not to be required. Games seem to work.
> 
> I saved game states from different regions. It seemed to be working, but then I lost all data on my memory card. Maybe this happens because I changed the region. Everybody that will use it should take care and backup the savegames.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 2, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have neither, and it saves fine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Wiigator, for the news.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks for the new info we can't wait to see the launch for this


----------



## goku1980 (Feb 2, 2009)

when its released id say as long as its wads we could just put them in the cios folder and install all of them all at once yes c my sig was right wigator and wan are pimps


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying you dont need a memory card?
It just saves on the Wii memory?


----------



## Fakie! (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he's saying he has a USA memory card.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 2, 2009)

How do i install this? Where do i put the files on the SD card and how do i install the thing?


----------



## richglix (Feb 2, 2009)

OH MAN, CONGRATS WII GATOR!!!

Heh, I'm super psyched about this.


----------



## robiul (Feb 2, 2009)

WhySoSerious70 said:
			
		

> *head explodes*
> 
> Took the actions right out of my head.
> 
> QUOTE(goku1980 @ Feb 2 2009, 11:31 PM) when its released id say as long as its wads we could just put them in the cios folder and install all of them all at once yes c my sig was right wigator and wan are pimps



proper pimps






Who looking forward to Resident Evil?


----------



## rommy667 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot Wiigator this is fantastic news indeed


----------



## Playgame38 (Feb 2, 2009)

Now let's see if Fors puts this in his cSM.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool! @wiigator & waninkoko  I'll start to dump my 60 original cube games tomorrow.

@Waninkoko 
What about a new dumper with sdhc support?
Or a Pause ande Resume Function.
Dumping a Wii Game takes about 5h with my wii.
Would be nice to have a Pause function that i can turn off my wii
when i have to sleep.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Feb 2, 2009)

It's amazing how far the wii modding community has come. Does it not seem like, right now, we are in the middle of the Wii modding life. Or maybe not the middle, but the time where there is so much stuff comming out at once. I swear, Things are popping out left and right in a matter of days. We have updates for old hacks, and things like preloader, and the health screen editor. I aslo saw somewhere that people have found other locations in the system menu to customize, So soon the wii menu will be fully customizable. And now this! A gamecube backup loader. This will really come in handy for a lot of people, including me. Especially because in order play backups on an original gamecube, you'd have to get a mods chip and either buy gamecube sized disks, or mod your case to support normal DVD's. Amazing


----------



## richglix (Feb 2, 2009)

Nono, dump while you sleep!  Thats what I do!


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 2, 2009)

richglix said:
			
		

> Nono, dump while you sleep!  Thats what I do!




Lol! I've never heard of people pooping in their bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I had to say that.

Well after the sytemmenu and stuff are customized, what else is there to do? Basically all I can think of is getting stuff to run at full 6x and a few compatability fixes oh wait... making it legal (No copyright infringment) would be nice.


----------



## FireFreek (Feb 2, 2009)

I want your babies.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 2, 2009)

richglix said:
			
		

> Nono, dump while you sleep!  Thats what I do!




But who's changing the SD every 2 hours? SDHC does not work. Even if it's working...
Fat 32 does only support files up to 4GB. Waninkoko would have to implement some kind of "Auto-Split-And-Rename"-thing.
And a mode with an automated wii-shutdown would be nice too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wifi-dump doesn't work for me. The Wii breaks connection after a few hundred MB.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Dumping a Wii Game takes about 5h with my wii.



Nah, go out with a friends to kill the time.


----------



## robiul (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm having his babes


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 2, 2009)

robiul said:
			
		

> I'm having his babes


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 2, 2009)

lol.Wow now if only I was able to burn games with my dvd burner.


----------



## TrickyTony (Feb 3, 2009)

I was just trying to read what a Gamecube backup is even like, does anyone know what the story with .GCM is? Is this something that is burnable/playable or is it only for emulators? Thanks!


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 3, 2009)

rename .GCM to .ISO and you can burn it with Imgburn or an another burn program that can burn iso files


----------



## TrickyTony (Feb 3, 2009)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> rename .GCM to .ISO and you can burn it with Imgburn or an another burn program that can burn iso files



Hmmm good to know things can be easy sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 3, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Funny..yesterday my friend asked me if there's a Backup-Launcher for Gamecube-Games...I said: "No, and it will probably take some time, until there's one"...and bam, there's one the next day...Awesome, simply awesome work, Wiigator & Waninkoko (don't know if he also worked on it...looks like that)!!!
> 
> Oh, and I also made a quick, dirty Channel:
> 
> ...



Tip: Use all capital letters and it looks better. I figured that out with that font (Assuming you're using the Gamecuben font) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I'll whip up one right now


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 3, 2009)

The link for tmd.6 doesn't work....I'm trying to get everything ready for this loader...does anybody have a working link for tmd.6? thanks....!!


----------



## Skyfallkavu (Feb 3, 2009)

Since it isn't looking for a signature, I assume this be able to run Action replay, for use with legit games?

I know you can do AR with MIOSv4, but this thing requires V5/V6.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a rough draft, I can't remember if there's anything I have to change:













I'm using a special wadder so I don't have to use the little icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So once the dol comes out, I'll release this


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 3, 2009)

Please guys I really could use some help - I'm trying to get this one tiny file and this one link doesn't work or says it isn't there....any help???  Thanks in advance!

"The link for tmd.6 doesn't work....I'm trying to get everything ready for this loader...does anybody have a working link for tmd.6? thanks....!!"


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just wait for the dol comes out, ok ?


----------



## goodboy735 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, this is awesome!! Great job everyone!!


----------



## buby78 (Feb 3, 2009)

@MrK
did you use the patch for wilsoff?


----------



## BryceOne (Feb 3, 2009)

Skyfallkavu said:
			
		

> Since it isn't looking for a signature, I assume this be able to run Action replay, for use with legit games?
> 
> I know you can do AR with MIOSv4, but this thing requires V5/V6.



How does Action Replay work on Gamecube?  I've seen disc images for it online.  If it requires you to load Action Replay disc, then change it out to the game, then I'm pretty sure it won't work since he already stated that changing of discs wont work (Have to load 2-Disc games from the 2nd disc).


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 3, 2009)

buby78 said:
			
		

> @MrK
> did you use the patch for wilsoff?


I'm going to tomorrow/when I have time


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey if you need another tester I have tons of time, Wii System, and games to test out and try.


----------



## robiul (Feb 3, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Here's a rough draft, I can't remember if there's anything I have to change:
> 
> I'm using a special wadder so I don't have to use the little icon
> 
> ...



Nah I prefer the other ones, drowning gamecubes


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 3, 2009)

JoeyGennaro said:
			
		

> The link for tmd.6 doesn't work....I'm trying to get everything ready for this loader...does anybody have a working link for tmd.6? thanks....!!



MIOS v6 seems not to be available. I thought that I used it, but the tmd file I used seems not to be version 6. So just download MIOS v8. You can also download MIOS v5 or MIOS v4. There is only one version required and it makes no difference, because the MIOS is not even really started. The GC Backup Launcher takes the full control very early.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I am getting Wind Waker and Metroid Prime 2 Echoes


----------



## pspblender (Feb 3, 2009)

do i need gamecube controller and Gamecube savegame card?

Cos i got classic controller and SD card so yh & about the GC backup launcher can i play a NTSC game on a pal wii like Force pal60 or Pal50

Cos i wanna play Smashing Drive GC Pal RS but cant find it. Only NTSC. so yh thnx


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 3, 2009)

pspblender said:
			
		

> do i need gamecube controller and Gamecube savegame card?
> 
> Cos i got classic controller and SD card so yh & about the GC backup launcher can i play a NTSC game on a pal wii like Force pal60 or Pal50
> 
> Cos i wanna play Smashing Drive GC Pal RS but cant find it. Only NTSC. so yh thnx




Yeah, u do need an cube controller and memory card to play cube games on wii.

And yeah, a tester stated that it will be region free.


@wiigator
Your links to MIOS v8 are still linking to v6!?


----------



## Frig (Feb 3, 2009)

great news on a great invention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just bought pc-parts to play gc and ps2 emulators on my machine >.<
i was just searching for a working gc emulator and on my daily round looking through gbatemp and wiisos i saw the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great work wiigator and waninkoko !
hope you release the brew with a proper installation manual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so the dump guys lilke me can follow it


----------



## robiul (Feb 3, 2009)

It's funny, a whole crowd from gbatemp said it was impossible to do, there were like yeh it'll happen in 1 year or never, mios is impossible to hack, threads were made "a road to gamecube back loader" and here he is Wiigator and waninokoko make a backup loader in a short fall of time behind our backs, they must've have been laughing.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Feb 3, 2009)

@WiiGator: about the memory card data loss, I remember back in the cube day that you could not have  NTSC-U and NTSC-J savegames together on the same memory card or it would corrupt the data or ask you to format it. As long as you don't mix USA and JAP games you should be fine. PAL+USA=OK, PAL+JAP=OK, USA+JAP=NO

I'll wait for the release to download the v8 MIOS files, since I'm getting a bit confused with all the versions lol!


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 3, 2009)

robiul said:
			
		

> It's funny, a whole crowd from gbatemp said it was impossible to do, there were like yeh it'll happen in 1 year or never, mios is impossible to hack, threads were made "a road to gamecube back loader" and here he is Wiigator and waninokoko make a backup loader in a short fall of time behind our backs, they must've have been laughing.



Well if you would understand more, you would understand how complicated the stuff is, the 2 got to work. It not that easy as it was for wii backups, change change the Wii disc reading commands to dvd video reading commands inside the IOS. And as long as we don't get more technical details, we can only guess how it's done.

My guess(most likely wrong):
The loader reads the main.dol from the disc, patches the dvd reading commands there to dvd reading commands on IOS249, and then *runs the gamecube game in Wii mode*. If this was true, you could dream about ingame menus, real time saves, the classic controller as gamecube cotroller and sd card saves for gamecube games if you need something to dream about.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 3, 2009)

i can't wait to try this


----------



## cr08 (Feb 3, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> *runs the gamecube game in Wii mode*



While I have really high doubts this is the case (since the MIOS is the one being modified here which is strictly gamecube mode code), if it was at all possible it would be real nice since we can finally get stuff like native SD save support and network adapter support.

But between of the fact that the MIOS is being modified here and that the extra hardware registers and even slight hardware differences are enough to confuse a GC game, it's gonna be run in GC mode most likely.


----------



## blk133 (Feb 3, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> pspblender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if I don't want to save anything.  Is it possible to play a game without a memory card? (with game cube controllers of course)


----------



## Levente (Feb 3, 2009)

blk133 said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is possible, but it does not make any sense...


----------



## Alexrose (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome, well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## OSW (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work Wanin and Wiigator!

I'm guessing that if the launcher does a lot of extra work (as opposed to the MIOS), then disk channel loading is unlikely eh.

Awesome to hear that GC homebrew is working too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I know it's greedy, but any possibility to fit in cheat codes?



			
				TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> @WiiGator: about the memory card data loss, I remember back in the cube day that you could not have  NTSC-U and NTSC-J savegames together on the same memory card or it would corrupt the data or ask you to format it. As long as you don't mix USA and JAP games you should be fine. PAL+USA=OK, PAL+JAP=OK, USA+JAP=NO


Good thing that my memory card from DX has a switch (so it's like 2 mem cards in 1!) That way i can have PAL+JAP on one half and USA on the other (assuming that you're correct). Woot!


----------



## FenrirWolf (Feb 3, 2009)

cr08 said:
			
		

> WiiPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WiiGator did say that MIOS is hardly used and that the loader takes control early in the process. We'll have to see later if that means it's actually running in Wii mode or not.


----------



## abel009 (Feb 3, 2009)

mmmm....intresting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so what do i do with the latest mios? do i joust put them on the root of my SD or do i have to create a forlder? name? or do i have to install all of the 4 files of the latest mios v8 using WADMANAger?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 3, 2009)

So this means I can play NTSC-U backups on my PAL memory card?


----------



## Egonny (Feb 3, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> So this means I can play NTSC-U backups on my PAL memory card?


Yes.


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 3, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, since the Wii's integrated savegame manager killed a lot of my gamecube saves, i would search first for a good homebrew savegame manager to backup your saves before doing anything else on the Wii. And if i understood correctly, all saves are deleted when your memory card changes its region.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

Meh i got a 4mb mem card, and Just realized that Pokemon Colosseum alone takes up the whole space in the memcard. Gonna buy a 64mb one..
I would suggest people getting memory cards from DX


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 3, 2009)

Before i buy new memory cards i wait for WiiGator to confirm or deny gamecube games running in Wii mode. If they are running in Wii mode, i could be possible to emulate memory cards on sd card.


----------



## Fleeman (Feb 3, 2009)

Levente said:
			
		

> teusjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mini discs are expensive as hell i would rather use a big dvd to burn small games are 25 cents a pop then pay 5 bucks to burn one on a mini disc


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 3, 2009)

So, um...

Has anyone managed to discover the cause for 1019 block memory cards randomly corrupting on Wii? Nintendo hasn't even acknowledged this issue's existence, let alone fix it.


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 3, 2009)

Some clarifications:
My old MIOS v6 hyper links pointed to MIOSv8.

There is only one MIOS version required. So just download what you can download.
The MIOS patcher will download MIOS and you can select the version to install.

It runs in GameCube mode. It runs not in Wii mode. It is started from Wii mode.

I meant that it takes early control of PowerPC part of MIOS. The ARM/Starlet part runs normally (except one Bit).
Theoretically it is possible to add Wii Remote or SD card support to ARM code, but there need to be very much code written. Don't expect this to be done. You need a GC controller and a GC memory card, if you want to save. You can play without a GC memory card. I know a guy, who never saved game states. It was really painful to see him always starting from the beginning. I invoked him to use a memory card and he finally did save.

The MIOS patcher allows you to choose between 2 version:
1. MIOS with homebrew and DVD-R support.
2. MIOS with homebrew and DVD-R support and GC Backup Launcher included.

The second version can be started from Wii Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma and from the Wii disc channel (Rebooter from Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma).
I don't have tested it, but it should work with the CIOSCORP stuff. If the GC game is started from disc channel, the power off button will work. Otherwise it will only reset the Wii.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 3, 2009)

Wiigator do you know when the release date is??

and thanks for the new info


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2009)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> Wiigator do you know when the release date is??
> 
> and thanks for the new info



I think you shouldn't ask when the release date is. He will decide when. Right, Wiigator ?


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> teusjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you creepy


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL!

Don't get me wrong. I would love to know about it too but it's best not to ask. *HEHE*


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I would love to know about it too but it's best not to ask. *HEHE*



yeah you have right it was only a joke with what i mean with creepy

*a joke breakes the time that we must wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 3, 2009)

I already said I want to release it this week.

The good news is that we haven't find yet a game which is not working. Arm the Homeless need still to post his results and his video.

If waninkoko adds multigame support, I don't know how long this will take. When this is released without support for it, we get multigame support a short time later.


----------



## robiul (Feb 3, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Some clarifications:
> My old MIOS v6 hyper links pointed to MIOSv8.
> 
> There is only one MIOS version required. So just download what you can download.
> ...



Dude he's the inventor?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2009)

@teusjuh,

Yeah, I know what you mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@WiiGator,

We can't wait and thank you! You are great! 

@waninkoko, 

Thank you as well.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Feb 3, 2009)

so there is no cIOS? is it just a modified MIOS to read burned gamecube images? can it read multi-iso's for gamecube games? if not will the next version support multi-games?


----------



## Sstew (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks WiiGator/Waninkoko

Can't wait!

So for now, its 1 game per disk correct?
With Full Size DVD-R support. Mini DVD's are expensive here


----------



## OuahOuah (Feb 3, 2009)

Just saw that : all my GC backup are DVD+R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damn GC with mediacode special...
Anyway, good news indeed


----------



## TrickyTony (Feb 3, 2009)

OuahOuah said:
			
		

> Just saw that : all my GC backup are DVD+R
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is wrong with +R... won't work? Could you just burn the +R as DVD-ROM?


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 3, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> The MIOS patcher allows you to choose between 2 version:
> 1. MIOS with homebrew and DVD-R support.
> 2. MIOS with homebrew and DVD-R support and GC Backup Launcher included.
> 
> ...



ok so wheres the patcher??


----------



## BryceOne (Feb 4, 2009)

bob1342678 said:
			
		

> ok so wheres the patcher??



Well, since #2 says it includes the GC Backup Launcher.  I assume this means the patcher will come out when the loader does.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 4, 2009)

BryceOne said:
			
		

> bob1342678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tyvm


----------



## TeenTin (Feb 4, 2009)

Multigame support is not important for me.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Snk vs Capcom 2!... 

*jizzes pants*


----------



## Sstew (Feb 4, 2009)

TeenTin said:
			
		

> Multigame support is not important for me.



Me either, but it would be nice.

I just want to Play Windwaker.. Never played it


----------



## kashin (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh geez will DVD+Rs really not work?


----------



## shred6waves (Feb 4, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> Oh geez will DVD+Rs really not work?



burn them as DVD-ROM


----------



## Sstew (Feb 4, 2009)

Forgot to ask this, but I need to go and dont have time to read through,

Will these disk need to be patched at all?

Thanks


----------



## india3 (Feb 4, 2009)

wait, this means that there is no separate procedure needed to play a gc backup through the disc channel (assuming cioscorp is installed), right?


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 4, 2009)

So, how do I install this?


----------



## SolidSnake120 (Feb 4, 2009)

can someone please explain to me what exactly the MIOS and CIOSCORP are for, and what they do.  im newer and im trying to figure out the terms so please dont blast me with rage fueled responses.  From what i have gathered atleast CIOSCORP lets region free games from the normal disk channel, and i think it also makes 99% or so of backup wii games work fine? am i correct with this (example: if i install CIOSCORP my metal slug anthology would let me play all the games not just a few) and the MIOS are some kind of drivers or something? im just trying to learn and figure things out and would appreciate some info, before the GC backup launcher is released.  Totally siked for it, i really want to get some japanes games and stuff. Wii gator u make great stuff!


----------



## BryceOne (Feb 4, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Forgot to ask this, but I need to go and dont have time to read through,
> 
> Will these disk need to be patched at all?
> 
> Thanks



No patching necessary for the Gamecube disc..  Just burn the ISO as is.  (Unless they find a game not to be working that they will require to be patched)


----------



## Callmegary (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks guys for keeping it real for me and my wii


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 4, 2009)

My first try of a channel banner... I do like it simple...


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Feb 4, 2009)

You guys are extraordinary! Finally i can use my backups instead of the ol' little discs ^^.

but im confused, where is the loader? i only see the mios, is the mios also the loader install?

Either way, if not, i don't really care about waiting for the loader, im just happy i can put my originals to rest.


Its unbelievable how homebrew has evolved, you can literaly make everything work on something thats wasnt made for it ^^

Hail to WiiGator and Waninkoko


----------



## TeenTin (Feb 4, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> The DVD-R must be burned with a minimum size. 600 MB games are not working. I assume the minimum is 1GB (DVD standard). So you will need fstfix to generate bigger images.



I have a trimmed size rom "Mario Kart Double Dash" (468MB).  Will it work if I burn it using ImgBurn ?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 4, 2009)

TeenTin said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No! Minimal size is 1GB as WiiGator said. You need something to expand the ISO or wait for multigame-support.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hopefully that multigame support comes soon, I don't have a lot of DVD's left!


----------



## TeenTin (Feb 4, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> TeenTin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect ImgBurn will do the job tacitly.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 4, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a name for that?
So I need to find a sort of homebrew application that puts my GC saves of my memory card on my SD card?


----------



## india3 (Feb 4, 2009)

i think it's called nugasa or something similar..


----------



## nIxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep i wrote NuGaSa time ago but it have´s a problem with some official Memory Cards
but use GCMM http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GCMM i think it´s better (even if it´s have the same problem) and it´s opensource


----------



## testatura (Feb 4, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Yep i wrote NuGaSa time ago but it have´s a problem with some official Memory Cards
> but use GCMM http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GCMM i think it´s better (even if it´s have the same problem) and it´s opensource




thank you very much!!!

...Oh and   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to wiigator an wanikoko !


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 4, 2009)

Yesss!!! Now I will be able to play Skies of Arcadia Legends!!!! (I have the one for Dreamcast and I've finished it twice one summer... I love that game) Too bad I can't find an original one (well, at decent price... 60 euro for a GC game ported from Dreamcast is a little bit too much...)


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 4, 2009)

How do I install this? Do I just put those files to the root of my SD card?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SETUP & INSTALLATION
> 
> Unzip the archive. You will find the following folders inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 4, 2009)

what archive, satangel?


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 4, 2009)

linkinworm said:
			
		

> Linuks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since it doesn't look like someone posted this before...


----------



## richglix (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all!  Some questions...

1.  In the MIOS links, the link for tmd.8 is a non working link for tmd.6  If you change it to tmd.8 in the URL, then you can get it.  tmd.8 is the right file, correct?

2.  If I'm reading the thread correctly...  Once the MIOS patcher comes out, if I just patch the MIOS, I will be able to play backups through the disc channel (I have softmii v1 installed)?  That is awesome!


----------



## YellowYoYos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, I didnt see this coming.  Just when I was getting bored with my nintendo I see this. 

Thank you WiiGator and waninkoko for this great project, looking forward to testing the shit out of this.


Keep up the great work.


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 4, 2009)

richglix said:
			
		

> Hello all!  Some questions...
> 
> 1.  In the MIOS links, the link for tmd.8 is a non working link for tmd.6  If you change it to tmd.8 in the URL, then you can get it.  tmd.8 is the right file, correct?
> 
> 2.  If I'm reading the thread correctly...  Once the MIOS patcher comes out, if I just patch the MIOS, I will be able to play backups through the disc channel (I have softmii v1 installed)?  That is awesome!



1. I have overseen that. I think I finally fixed the link.

2. This should work (not tested).


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Feb 4, 2009)

What's the difference between the versions of MIOS?

I know MIOSv5 and up blocked Action Replay.

But what's the changelog?


----------



## Sstew (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweet, getting some games ready cant wait to test this!


----------



## robiul (Feb 4, 2009)

Wiigator and Waninkoko, now that've you conquered everything, what do you plan on working on next?


----------



## frostyfrosty (Feb 4, 2009)

question to WiiGator: (sorry if its been asked)

will both formats of GC games be accepted?

as in .iso as well as .gcm

or will .iso be the only format that this will work with?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 4, 2009)

frostyfrosty said:
			
		

> question to WiiGator: (sorry if its been asked)
> 
> will both formats of GC games be accepted?
> 
> ...



You can just rename .gcm to .iso. There is no different about it.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 4, 2009)

so ya scince no one answered before: what do we do with the file links you gave us??


----------



## frostyfrosty (Feb 4, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> frostyfrosty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well cool, if ya say so thats good to know.

im backing up my games in anticipation right now^^ and  gcm was the format used with the dumper i used


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 4, 2009)

Feature request:
The gamcube memory cards are formatted with the region, right? I mean, if you play a PAL game, format the memory card with it, the card is PAL then. If you try to store a NTSC save on it, it will be formatted by the game to NTSC and erase all saves by that. If that's true, would it be possible to implement a warning screen into the loader like: "Your memory card is PAL, but the game you are trying to load is NTSC, if you save inside the game, all saves will be lost, press A to continue"?



			
				bob1342678 said:
			
		

> so ya scince no one answered before: what do we do with the file links you gave us??



I'm sure i already told that's just the nintendo MIOS, and you need it on your sd card, because the installer patches the original MIOS. Oh, it's not needed on the sd card, the installer will have a fallback to wifi download function, like the Gamma cIOS installer i guess.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 4, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Feature request:
> The gamcube memory cards are formatted with the region, right? I mean, if you play a PAL game, format the memory card with it, the card is PAL then. If you try to store a NTSC save on it, it will be formatted by the game to NTSC and erase all saves by that. If that's true, would it be possible to implement a warning screen into the loader like: "Your memory card is PAL, but the game you are trying to load is NTSC, if you save inside the game, all saves will be lost, press A to continue"?
> 
> 
> ...


tyvm


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 4, 2009)

MIOS installation is same as cIOS installation, regarding the location of the files on the SD card. It will automatically download the files from internet, if any of the files is missing.

Regardless which MIOS version you install, Action Replay should start if it is a backup. I don't think that my code patcher is working with this disc. When you insert an original disc, it will only start if you have the old MIOS version. There is one problem: You can't change the disc. So you can't use it. When this problem is solved, there is another problem: The game need to be patched. This type of patcher is not patched into any started game. The short answer is, it will start but not work.

@WiiPower if you tell me how to detect it, I will add the code.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 4, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> MIOS installation is same as cIOS installation, regarding the location of the files on the SD card. It will automatically download the files from internet, if any of the files is missing.
> 
> Regardless which MIOS version you install, Action Replay should start if it is a backup. I don't think that my code patcher is working with this disc. When you insert an original disc, it will only start if you have the old MIOS version. There is one problem: You can't change the disc. So you can't use it. When this problem is solved, there is another problem: The game need to be patched. This type of patcher is not patched into any started game. The short answer is, it will start but not work.
> 
> @WiiPower if you tell me how to detect it, I will add the code.


but the patcher is not out yet right? and you can still play regular gamecube games right? you just cant run them on the backup launcher channel?


----------



## Slowking (Feb 5, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Feature request:
> The gamcube memory cards are formatted with the region, right? I mean, if you play a PAL game, format the memory card with it, the card is PAL then. If you try to store a NTSC save on it, it will be formatted by the game to NTSC and erase all saves by that. If that's true, would it be possible to implement a warning screen into the loader like: "Your memory card is PAL, but the game you are trying to load is NTSC, if you save inside the game, all saves will be lost, press A to continue"?


PAL and NTSC-U memcards share the same format. It's only NTSC-J cards that are formated differently, I guess because of the different charset. And the game will ask you if you want to format your memory card or not. The problem is, that this warning is in japanese and so most people don't understand it and just click ok.
Just use a different card for japanese games. How hard can it be?


----------



## be9ine (Feb 5, 2009)

Excellent work! This is very exciting news!


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been waiting for this for a long time. Very excited. Truth be told, I expected to wait longer. And patiently I might add, major respect for you guys. *Awesome work!*


----------



## NeoNight (Feb 5, 2009)

Does this work with the small GC discs also? I have a bunch that are already burned from the GC days. Not to mention the orginals are long gone lol. (thanks to my little destructive nephews... *sigh*)


----------



## Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

NeoNight said:
			
		

> Does this work with the small GC discs also? I have a bunch that are already burned from the GC days. Not to mention the orginals are long gone lol. (thanks to my little destructive nephews... *sigh*)


MiniDVDs should work fine, but wait for Wiigator to confirm that.


----------



## goku1980 (Feb 5, 2009)

why is this?:
my wii is kept up to date softmii setup no chip, now thile this is an awsome setup i have ne prob with all of this it loads gc games in the channel but it wont play the game so how do i fix this


----------



## ppc_gba (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not sure why wiigator is having people download the mios from the internet, I used his mios hack installer to install from wad and it worked just fine. Also, I had read on tehskeen that you should install european mios, and i had to do this to run a pal version of mario kart from sdboot (yes i bought a wiikey lol). I also had to use the modded version of gchomebrewbooter to start in pal video mode. I'm not sure if wiigator's launcher has the same issues, I haven't tried it yet since I'm having some compile issues with libogc.
Now that it doesn't matter, I'll admit I didn't get that far with the gc backup launcher, I was too busy playing all those wii games and doing other stuff.
I'm hoping to see if I can help Wiigator to make a multigame disc launcher, but it could already have been finished by waninkoko. it would be cool if it were possible to make a banner+embed the launcher like gcos was embedded in original gc multigame discs for wii menu support.

In semi-related news, emu_kidid said he'd rework sdboot for more compatibility+extra wii support, maybe if he fixes audio streaming in his application it can be ported to wiigator's.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad this was finally done, and not just talked about. Thanks Waninkoko+WiiGator. I think I'll hold off on this one though. Waiting for Multi-boot support. don't like wasting DVD's :


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 5, 2009)

Slowking said:
			
		

> WiiPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I don't have any NTSC games, and i heard somewhere about this issue and i was just scared.


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm confused,what are the MIOS files for?
How do you use them?




			
				WiiGator said:
			
		

> There is only one MIOS version required. So just download what you can download.
> The MIOS patcher will download MIOS and you can select the version to install.
> 
> It runs in GameCube mode. It runs not in Wii mode. It is started from Wii mode.
> ...


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 5, 2009)

big_danmahony said:
			
		

> I'm confused,what are the MIOS files for?
> How do you use them?



The MIOS files are needed for the MIOS-Patcher that will come out this week...


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah I see.
I can't wait for this! I've been trying to load my backups from the SD gecko,this seems like a much better alternative  
thanks for the reply.

P.S is there any way to be notified as soon as it is released?


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for letting me test it.
I have tested Multi game disc and they work to some point... AKA I got it up but game did nto run, I might have used the wrong program when making the ISO.
Pokemon Box being the one game I really wanted to work did not.
Pokemon XD... Did not work but the copy of SSBM did work like with the other video.
Only glitch I ran into once or twice before the video was that green pixels appeared and it froze.
No harm to my Wii or anything, so minor glitch.
Video coming soon.
I recoded 9min and it was 8gig........ X.X


----------



## Wiimote (Feb 5, 2009)

uff, as the first release the backup luncher gc?


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been stalking this page for hours today,I heard it is being released on Friday but I could be wrong.
Does anyone know of a release date?
I would be happy to do some testing if it is still a while off,I have plenty of backups to try.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 5, 2009)

big_danmahony said:
			
		

> I've been stalking this page for hours today,I heard it is being released on Friday but I could be wrong.
> Does anyone know of a release date?
> I would be happy to do some testing if it is still a while off,I have plenty of backups to try.



Wiigator wrote "this week"...

Could be today, tomorrow or saturday...


----------



## OuahOuah (Feb 5, 2009)

Or later : I prefer a "perfect" one more than a "speed release to satisfy people"


----------



## Levente (Feb 5, 2009)

Which MIOS version is prefered? And what's the difference between the MIOS versions?


----------



## gisel213 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sure ready to try this one out seems very promising nice vids on testing and progress.....
Over 300 of my wii games work on gamma and softmii time to pull out all those gc classics
cheers and job well done Waninkoko and WiiGator THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> big_danmahony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said he'd LIKE it to come out this week

It could come out 2 years from now.


----------



## Arthas-Sama (Feb 5, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Feature request:
> The gamcube memory cards are formatted with the region, right? I mean, if you play a PAL game, format the memory card with it, the card is PAL then. If you try to store a NTSC save on it, it will be formatted by the game to NTSC and erase all saves by that. If that's true, would it be possible to implement a warning screen into the loader like: "Your memory card is PAL, but the game you are trying to load is NTSC, if you save inside the game, all saves will be lost, press A to continue"?



I have a pal MMC with PAL, NTSC-U and NTSC-J saves and there is no problem :/


----------



## Sstew (Feb 5, 2009)

Miles said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it will be 2 years from now considering the videos and what not, its just about done, Im hoping it comes out this week or in the next 2 weeks that'd be nice.


----------



## Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Miles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that, but I was giving an example. 
My point was that there is no concrete time this will come out. I won't be surprised if it comes out this week, but I also won't be surprised if it comes out later.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2009)

slaphappygamer said:
			
		

> what archive, satangel?



Probably the archive of the homebrew.
The archive is just the WinRar file.


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 5, 2009)

If "most games are working" I'd think that it would be available very soon.
What more could there be to do?


----------



## testatura (Feb 5, 2009)

... jup the tension is growin,not as when wiiloader was to come but people are losing patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...good news is that weekend is comin so we can all get drunk and kill 2 days..bad news would be if wiigator and wanikoko decide to get drunk than .. bla bla bla just to say something


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 5, 2009)

big_danmahony said:
			
		

> If "most games are working" I'd think that it would be available very soon.
> What more could there be to do?



i think you have right

updates can allways be released

i hope we seen it soon


----------



## Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure Wiigator's main concern is releasing something that works and doesn't brick your system.
If he released something that only partially worked I'm sure there would be LOTS of bitching from the less grateful memebers of GBA Temp.  (WHY DOESN'T THIS WORK SCREW YOU WIIGATOR IS A LOSER etc.)


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I'm not rushing anyone along,I''ve just been overexcited since reading the news about it earlier today,plus the fact that I've been trying to get the SD gecko method working for the last 2 weeks :S 
I managed to get timesplitters 2 working but nothing else.

First game I'm going to try is F-zero!


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 5, 2009)

Im pretty sure it will come out this week or the next. Linkinworms video confirms that it is definetly working fine for others other than Wiigator, they probably have to clean it up or something.

Just be patient


----------



## FenrirWolf (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a question. I've got an Ikaruga ISO that I want to prepare for when the loader comes out. I tried using the FSTFIX tool on it, but the resulting image is the same size as the one I put in and there's no obvious method to change the options for the program. Anyone know how to do that?

[EDIT] Nevermind, I found a GUI version through Google.


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope this all goes the distance!


----------



## james4204 (Feb 5, 2009)

why dont people stop moaning about where is it, and just spend the time gathering all the GC games they want to play when it is available!


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Feb 5, 2009)

james4204 said:
			
		

> why dont people stop moaning about where is it, and just spend the time gathering all the GC games they want to play when it is available!


Like he said they will release it once everything is ready and cleaned up.
I am for sure you want a fully working loader over something that might not be finished yet.
This works great for a lot for games so far.
Zelda Wind Waker works for it, so ti covers a lot of big tittles


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Feb 5, 2009)

james4204 said:
			
		

> why dont people stop moaning about where is it, and just spend the time gathering all the GC games they want to play when it is available!



Exactly. I've been backing up my games today so that I can put them up and keep them up for my collection.


----------



## bowserm (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree. People would rather have something that works, than something that works part time. these guys have enough on their plate, and don't get paid for the work that they do. People just end up flaming cause *enter some game* does not work correctly. 

Everyone should be praising these guys, and not bitching.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 5, 2009)

Capn_Makeveli said:
			
		

> james4204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





me too i have them al ready to be burn but i wait with burn for the defentive details
because maybe patching maybe multi disc support


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 5, 2009)

i would like to test it i got a few isos like zelda colector edition soul calibur 2 and sonic heroes


----------



## Sstew (Feb 5, 2009)

wolf-snake said:
			
		

> i would like to test it i got a few isos like zelda colector edition soul calibur 2 and sonic heroes



I'm sure the testing period is over, We're just waiting for the release.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 5, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> wolf-snake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes then can everybody test so much as they wants


----------



## Wiimote (Feb 5, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> wolf-snake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We hope, I look forward to the release


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 5, 2009)

ohh i forgot to tell than im a new member and im from mexico


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 5, 2009)

wolf-snake said:
			
		

> ohh i forgot to tell than im a new member and im from mexico



Welcome and have a nice time here and a nice wait for the launcer


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 5, 2009)

okay im wondering and probably a lot of other people are too, how'd you do it?


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope it's released with the source. And if, i guess WiiGator is cleaning up the code for the release. I really want to look at the code too and not just use the loader, so i don't mind if the release takes its time, while there are no "technical" changes between the test version and the release version. While cleaning the code you sometimes find bugs in the code, even if this bugs didn't cause any problems until then.


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is some clarification:

Waninkoko told me that he haven't yet written the multigame stuff. He thinks that linkinworm misunderstands something.

I worked on multigame support and I got it working in my loader. The first games are working and playable including Resident Evil Disc 1. The last game (Resident Evil Disc 2) on the disc should tell me to insert disc 1, but I only got a black screen.  I didn't checked this yet. 

As you can see by test reports, some games are not working and I need to check these games first.

I want to release it with source code.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Feb 5, 2009)

take your time, WiiGator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we're all thankful for your work! And I for one would rather wait a bit longer but have a better loader to play with, that supports 2-disc games and all.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 5, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Here is some clarification:
> 
> Waninkoko told me that he haven't yet written the multigame stuff. He thinks that linkinworm misunderstands something.
> 
> ...




Sounds Great, Thanks for the updates


----------



## richglix (Feb 5, 2009)

Seriously, WiiGator, take as long as you need!

This is going to be so awesome!

You are the man!  Have a round!


----------



## gfx102 (Feb 5, 2009)

omg i remembered my password great work wiigator wannanoko


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 5, 2009)

Great work guys, Its amazing how much you guys have done in a year.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 5, 2009)

take your time i still need to buy a GC memroy card...


----------



## kashin (Feb 5, 2009)

so multigame works now? Shweet!


----------



## Dakota76 (Feb 6, 2009)

Right On
Good wqork guys cant wait to try it out


----------



## gfx102 (Feb 6, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> so multigame works now? Shweet!



from what i am reading not in the first release


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 6, 2009)

so can i use the program GC multigame i can play the gamesi make with that?


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> so multigame works now? Shweet!




Um. No, Maybe I read it wrong, but he said, he can get Disk 1 games working, but the Disk 2 games simply show a black screen instead of asking for disk one.

Unless you mean loading more than one game onto a DVD, in Which case, Waninkoko hasn't written up anything to get that working for the first release


----------



## kashin (Feb 6, 2009)

^Yes, that's what multigame means.
Wiigater said he worked on it and got it working on his loader.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I worked on multigame support and I got it working in my loader.



I'm guessing that's what he meant, since he said THAT works and multiDISC games still do not.
I could be wrong though.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> ^Yes, that's what multigame means.
> Wiigater said he worked on it and got it working on his loader.
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, Okay then.

EDIT: 777 post count. Lucky!


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 6, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> ^Yes, that's what multigame means.
> Wiigater said he worked on it and got it working on his loader.
> 
> 
> ...


thz


----------



## Defiance (Feb 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT: 777 post count. Lucky!



Blog posts don't count...


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its EoF that doesn't count. Blog posts count.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 6, 2009)

It's both...  See, I'll still have 997 posts after posting this,


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> It's both...  See, I'll still have 997 posts after posting this,



Lol, Never noticed that, My bad. Either way, I hit 777


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 6, 2009)

Unless I did something wrong, Metal Gear Solid doesn't work. It either stops at the Konami logo, or it shows the konami logo and the it says "an error has occurred" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully wiigator will pm me back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For gc iso's, you just have to burn them right?(I haven't ever burned a gc ISO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Unless I did something wrong, Metal Gear Solid doesn't work. It either stops at the Konami logo, or it shows the konami logo and the it says "an error has occurred"




Oh sweet your a tester?

What media were you using? and what speed?


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 6, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memorex at auto max on imgburn. (which burns at about 1.5-2.0x)

These discs have worked perfectly wii games, so it's probably the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have some fujifilms I got from a friend but I haven't opened them up yet.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm, I'd say give Verbatims a shot,but you have none
Lol, I have a ton too bad, I cant send one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you have another ISO that you could test to see if it is the media or not?
Maybe its just MGS?


----------



## oneleggedjack (Feb 6, 2009)

hell ya, I just caught wind of this, i love how so many people said it wasn't possible/probable, and once again Wiigators there to prove to all you troll munchin flamers that you were wrong... oh and yes it feels so good to be right.. so good

thanks once again WiiGator


----------



## BryceOne (Feb 6, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, memorex are really bad for me.. I burn them and they work perfectly the first try, but they a day later, the game starts having problems (lags, freezes, or doesn't load at all).  I reburn the games to a Verbatim and 100% perfect from then on.  (However memorex are fine for other things, like PC games, DVD movies)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't listen to many people. Wiigator, I believe in you. Now, you have done it. Keep up the good work and we can't wait for your .dol to be release soon.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 6, 2009)

BryceOne said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'll backup another game and/or try the fujifilms.


----------



## Matt93 (Feb 6, 2009)

This is amazing!  Nice work guys!


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wiigater, you and Waninkoko are the two gods of wii hacking and homebrew!


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 6, 2009)

There's actually quite a bit of testers out there right now...has anybody gotten Metal Gear Solid to work?  It would be strange if that particular game didn't work.....and if it doesn't wondering if Wiigator can figure it out....as far as the multidisc support he said that it would need more than a separate code but separate patching for each disc itself which would require us to patch it with something that was created even before we burned it.....anybody else get Metal Gear Solid working??


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 6, 2009)

JoeyGennaro said:
			
		

> There's actually quite a bit of testers out there right now...has anybody gotten Metal Gear Solid to work?  It would be strange if that particular game didn't work.....and if it doesn't wondering if Wiigator can figure it out....as far as the multidisc support he said that it would need more than a separate code but separate patching for each disc itself which would require us to patch it with something that was created even before we burned it.....anybody else get Metal Gear Solid working??


I'm going to try a few different theories I have and see if it'll work...


----------



## willy101 (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone know if killer 7 is working? It's a 2 disk game and heavy audio usage.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 6, 2009)

Just tried a fujifilm, still hangs.

I'll try a different game.


----------



## Serberus (Feb 6, 2009)

HEY LOOK I'M NEW!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...anyway...

@WiiGator and/or Waninkoko:
I'm curious if creation of a dedicated channel is in the works or are there plans to integrate this into the Backup Launcher Channel?  Or option 3, will it be "boot from SD" only?  If there are plans to create a channel, I would love to help with some of the graphics.

Also, I noticed someone saying something about creating "custom channels"...so I googled it and came up empty handed.
If anyone can point me towards some info on custom channel creation I'd appreciate it.

Thanks in advance....

P.S.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to EVERYONE who has made homebrew possible.  I wish I could code like half of these people.


----------



## Serberus (Feb 6, 2009)

And sure enough...I click the Post button and there's a link right above mine to create WADs....

Sorry about that. Thanks Mrkinator for the link via sig.


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 6, 2009)

I was wondering, if a game is split into two discs, isn't it possible to just burn the two part disc onto one and play.


----------



## OuahOuah (Feb 6, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> I was wondering, if a game is split into two discs, isn't it possible to just burn the two part disc onto one and play.



The game will ask you to insert disc two, so how do you do that ?


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 6, 2009)

OuahOuah said:
			
		

> dbkdbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does it? I've never actually had a GameCube and I havent even bought a single game (GC; and I don't have a modchip) for my Wii.

And I have another questin, would Zelda Wind Waker require the FSTFIX thing?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 6, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> OuahOuah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't  WiiGator say the games/isos don't need to be fixed?


----------



## kashin (Feb 6, 2009)

^The isos themselves (actual data) don't need to be altered, but Wiigater stated that they needed to be atleast 1/1.5 GB in size, so you'd have to add a bit of junk data (to certain games).


----------



## testatura (Feb 6, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> ^The isos themselves (actual data) don't need to be altered, but Wiigater stated that they needed to be atleast 1/1.5 GB in size, so you'd have to add a bit of junk data (to certain games).


usin that fstfix thingy,right.. ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. yup ! 

... is there any other software to do that ?


----------



## DvdBos (Feb 6, 2009)

I was reading GBAtemp since this blog wasn't opened, with no question to ask.
Now that i have one, i've registered.

First of all i want to say THANKS to all the people who, like Wiigator and waninkoko, are trying to let us play freely with our wii console.
If wasn't for you, my Wii would have dust on it. Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, my question. I've read that, in order to play and save GC games, we DO need a GC memorycard.
Isn't there possible to save stats into SD card instead of GCmemory?
If not, will there be this possibility in the future?

I'm asking this only because i only have a 59blocks memory card, and i may think to buy a 2043blocks-made-in-china to have enough space to save all the games i've never bought for my not modded gamecube.

Thanks a lot, i hope my English is at least readable.


----------



## Rainy (Feb 6, 2009)

You could export all your unused saves to your SD card and save them to your comp.

just a suggestion.


----------



## testatura (Feb 6, 2009)

so far I think there are no news about saving to sdcard or wii memory,but if youre to play gc games from all 3 different regions yor card could get corupted (like samus in mp3.. ) and delete your saves..but there is that gc to sd card homebrew mentioned few pages before...  here http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GCMM


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 6, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> ^The isos themselves (actual data) don't need to be altered, but Wiigater stated that they needed to be atleast 1/1.5 GB in size, so you'd have to add a bit of junk data (to certain games).




Well... after dumping they are all 1,35GB in size... If you do have a Game that is smaller, it would be a "Shrinked".


I invested in this Cube-MMC. It was the best i could do in the cube days...
http://www.consolesandgadgets.co.uk/catalo...ube-p-1540.html


----------



## DvdBos (Feb 6, 2009)

Rainy said:
			
		

> You could export all your unused saves to your SD card and save them to your comp.
> 
> just a suggestion.


Great, i didn't understand what GCMM was useful for, now i have it.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rainy (Feb 6, 2009)

No problem glad to help. have any other questions PM me


----------



## pspblender (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey man which Mios is the best do you think?>>


----------



## Neoblast (Feb 6, 2009)

Version 5 I'd say.


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 6, 2009)

A little bit annyoing, that nobody checks the "real gamecube backup loader discussion"-Thread...for all those who are too lazy for a few clicks...look what ppc_gba posted:


			
				ppc_gba said:
			
		

> well, since linkinworm has already posted vids of the gc backup launcher, I'll tell you that I made some small fixes to Wiigator's code and got multidiscs working. I got Smash Bros to play from a multidisc (gcos 4f).
> 
> About Pokemon and other problematic games: emu_kidid said that some games have more than one executable file the needs to be patched to used an altered dvd read command. However, even he hasn't gotten these games to work on sdboot, so if Wiigator can do it, he'll be the 1st! (ignoring psoload+modding).
> 
> There might also be some issues with pal games as well, but it's probably easily fixed.



Well..looks good, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

Neoblast said:
			
		

> Version 5 I'd say.




Why wouldn't it be version 8, which is the most recent, if im correct.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow I leave for a few days and look what happens lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You Own Wiigator lol ^^


----------



## fst312 (Feb 6, 2009)

i never really looked into this that much because i always read gamecube is for modded wii's only at one time but i always hoped this would happen for a soft modded wii.now once this really comes out there will be no reason to get a modded wii.i'm guessing that right now because for some people a modded wii is worth it but i'm not good at modding so i'll wait for this.


EDIT:
i still have to read the post before me but is there a version to test out because i noticed they put this thread on February 1 and it's almost a week that they said they would put a version to test out and i did notice mios links.
so i may have done an early post without knowing the full info on this.


----------



## cr08 (Feb 6, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> i never really looked into this that much because i always read gamecube is for modded wii's only at one time



Don't know who fed you this load of garbage. The Wii is completely backwards compatible with gamecube games, modded or not. Just look in your owners manual for the console. Original pressed gamecube discs play fine without any modifications to the console. It's those that have been copied/backed up that need either a modchip or this softmod loader to run.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> i never really looked into this that much because i always read gamecube is for modded wii's only at one time but i always hoped this would happen for a soft modded wii.now once this really comes out there will be no reason to get a modded wii.i'm guessing that right now because for some people a modded wii is worth it but i'm not good at modding so i'll wait for this.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...




To your "EDIT" No there isn't a version out. Just the MIOS. Wiigator said He'd like to release a version this week, Which leaves him two more days assuming its Friday where he is at.
Just be patient it will come.

Also, The Wii can play Original Gamecube games just fine. [ if you read the manual it states that] It's Backed up/Burned games the Wii cant read without a Modchip or this upcoming Loader.


----------



## fst312 (Feb 6, 2009)

cr08 said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was talking about burned gamecube games sorry i forgot to mention that.i already know my other games work on it that i bought.


----------



## squaremast (Feb 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## mjavado (Feb 6, 2009)

If I've understood this all well, we all soon will be playing GC backups, but a few things need to be done;
Download roms, burn 'em, easy part, afterwards: install MIOS, so we have the wii operating system IOS, custom wii operating system cIOS, and GC operating system MIOS. Then, install GC backup launcher, and play games though disk channel.
However, these games need to be burnt at one disk at a time (unless you've got a multigame disk), which is actually throwing away a second disk, because two or more games will fit a DVD5...
just summarising, no complaining.

Dit I understand it well, or did I forget something or misread something in this LOOONG thread?

@WiiGator and Waninkoko:
You're my (moneysaving) heroes!!!


----------



## mjavado (Feb 6, 2009)

EDIT: there's a program that is said to make a disk with a bootable gc iso, containing multiple games... Will that work?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 6, 2009)

mjavado said:
			
		

> By the way, will this work?
> *snipped url*



It's against the rules to mention romssites here.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

mjavado said:
			
		

> By the way, will this work?
> *snipped url*




Rofl. Your first post!... not even.. and you ask this?!.. Really

READ THE RULES!


----------



## mjavado (Feb 6, 2009)

it's not really a romsite I thought... sorry (yes I know, naïve... But still, the program described over there looked promising...)
I see now you can also download torrents...

But still, anyone knows if there's any way to make something like that possible, so to burn multiple games on a DVD and select the one you'd like to boot?


----------



## goku1980 (Feb 6, 2009)

@testers 
are any of you runing the softmii pack?


----------



## kiba93 (Feb 6, 2009)

if you want a game just buy it(the honest but costing way )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   or type the game you want in google EX"iso gameyouwanttodownload" (the cheap but illegal way)


----------



## Joesalad21 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should always choose the lowest speed available for burning games. It may take a little longer but it gets the job done. And if I remember correctly, ImgBurn lets you select 1x speed.


----------



## Snave2008 (Feb 6, 2009)

Joesalad21 said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always burnt at the highest speed the disk will allow (either 8x or 16x) and never experienced any problems. I think there's a lot of other people on here that would agree also.


----------



## pspblender (Feb 6, 2009)

Whats the program used to make GC games multiboot?
and when is this for release?
Its 10:00PM here in London (GMT+0 FTW!)
its boring i cant w8 4 dis

need 7 pounds to get controller and memorycard of frend 

*Coughs*WOOHOOO*coughs* lol


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

pspblender said:
			
		

> Whats the program used to make GC games multiboot?
> and when is this for release?
> Its 10:00PM here in London (GMT+0 FTW!)
> its boring i cant w8 4 dis
> ...




Stop asking for the release!, He said this week. Just please be patient.


----------



## cr08 (Feb 6, 2009)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> Joesalad21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, there is a fine line between of what speed you can burn without overwhelming the hard drive. For example on my system, 6x is about the absolute maximum I can burn dvd's without causing the buffer to constantly drop out. While most dries nowadays have decent buffer underrun protection schemes, I find it an extra layer of safety to keep the burn speed a notch or two below what the maximum transfer rate your hard drive can support. I usually burn mine at 4x wich is the next speed below 6x and have never had an issues.

Also, while imgurn will 'allow' 1x, the drive will be the ultimate limitation. Most recent drives no longer allow 1x burn speeds either on cd's or dvd's.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 6, 2009)

@goku1918

Yes, I am and it works with softmii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the multi disc program, I would like to hear more of this. Maybe It will get Metal Gear to work...


----------



## Ozz465 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> @goku1918
> 
> Yes, I am and it works with softmii
> 
> ...


Same here,,


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 6, 2009)

The First Thing I Hate Is Wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The Second Thing I Hate Is An Unknown Release Date


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 6, 2009)

pfff i gonna be crazy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for so long waiting


----------



## pspblender (Feb 6, 2009)

Same im losing my mind


----------



## smurphyzeke (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm very happy about hearing this. I haven't been on here for weeks and come here to see this, awesome.

Now just to make some multigame discs


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Feb 7, 2009)

As posted earlier, just backup your games and get ready so that you can pass the time more quickly.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Just want to let guys know that I get my USBGecko by next week hopefully (the wait is killing me!). I won it at tehskeen and brakk3n said he shipped it on the 31st.

Reason I'm telling you guys this is because to get Metal Gear to work, I need to give WiiGator the error report when the game freezes. Only way to do this is with the gecko


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Just want to let guys know that I get my USBGecko by next week hopefully (the wait is killing me!). I won it at tehskeen and brakk3n said he shipped it on the 31st.
> 
> Reason I'm telling you guys this is because to get Metal Gear to work, I need to give WiiGator the error report when the game freezes. Only way to do this is with the gecko




what does that mean??

longer waiting for the release??


----------



## Rainy (Feb 7, 2009)

no it means wiigator can not attempt to fix it without the error report so no MGS in first release.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2009)

He will release it for tonight, tomorrow, or next week. We don't know. Please just be patient.


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 7, 2009)

Let me get this straight...there is only ONE person who can and has tested Metal Gear??? And on top of that Wiigator can't test it either?  I find this particular thing a little odd....also another question...for this multigame option does this mean that we can just burn a couple gamecube isos onto one blank dvd...and if so, how in the world do you do that???


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Please just be patient.


Agreed


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> He will release it for tonight, tomorrow, or next week. We don't know. Please just be patient.



that was not my question when the release was i asked that because i tought the release wold be later

we seen the release A.S.A.P


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2009)

@MrKinator,

Thanks, man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@teusjuh,

Ahhh, I understand. Well, I hope it is A.S.A.P too.


----------



## kashin (Feb 7, 2009)

JoeyGennaro said:
			
		

> for this multigame option does this mean that we can just burn a couple gamecube isos onto one blank dvd...and if so, how in the world do you do that???



No, there are programs available who will take multiple ISOs, and then compile them to form one ISO containing the selected games with an integrated menu with GUI allowing you to select which game you want to play upon loading the ISO.


----------



## highanimalhouse (Feb 7, 2009)

It's awesome to see a GC backup launcher for the Wii -- I'm excited to see it, but I don't want to download it yet until other people have been able to get it to work. 

I have a few questions for those who have been able to beta test the program. I'm not sure if these questions have already been covered, so please forgive me. 

Does a particular cIOS version work best with the GC backup launcher or which ones cause problems? I realize that GC uses mIOS to work, just wanted to know if one is better than the other.
Has anyone had any problems with certain games of one region on systems in another reason (i.e. PAL games may not work on NTSC-U/J machines, games locking up for no reason, etc.)?
Has anyone had problems running Wii games on 0.3G or original Wii games after installing mIOS/GCBackup?
Do mini-DVD's work for the games or stick with DVD-R's for the program?
Finally, has anyone played around with GC Action Replay and does the system recognize the codes? I understand that Nintendo at one point has Action Replay blocked from working on the Wii.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 7, 2009)

A tester made a comparison of modchip, old delta version and new zeta version of the gc backup launcher:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HOSRDXJA

The game is Zelda Collection. This game starts DOLs, so the patcher is required to stay alive and need to check all DVD transfers. So it can patch itself into the new game loaded. This method makes it really slow. There is the possiblity to put a configuration into it. So the patcher knows the memory addresses to patch. An USB Gecko is currently required to get this information. A game of this type will load fast, if someone uses a USB Gecko to get this information. You can also try to guess the addresses. A few tries could lead to success. In the video you can see a game which was optimized as described (it runs at full speed). It is possible to configure it, to disable the patcher after the final DOL is loaded, so the gameplay is not disturbed. There is no other way to get around this problem, so you will need to collect the desired information.


----------



## vettacossx (Feb 7, 2009)

I wondered (being so many apps have support for usb mass storage devices) would it be possible to make a wii or gc backup loader that say "mounted" a disc image (like daemon tools or magic disc) then play the mounted iso styreaming from the external hdd (the new geexbox unofficial build works a treat from a external as do most of the emulators with the suffix GX....Just curious because this would be an ideal fit given a western digital 500 gig book hdd is a lil over 100$ and 500 gigs can fit a ton of info (i use it for my roms and media already!)

just some food for thought!

thank you for providing us with so much to look forward to wiigator and team! much love for all you do!


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> A tester made a comparison of modchip, old delta version and new zeta version of the gc backup launcher:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HOSRDXJA
> 
> The game is Zelda Collection. This game starts DOLs, so the patcher is required to stay alive and need to check all DVD transfers. So it can patch itself into the new game loaded. This method makes it really slow. There is the possiblity to put a configuration into it. So the patcher knows the memory addresses to patch. An USB Gecko is currently required to get this information. A game of this type will load fast, if someone uses a USB Gecko to get this information. You can also try to guess the addresses. A few tries could lead to success. In the video you can see a game which was optimized as described (it runs at full speed). It is possible to configure it, to disable the patcher after the final DOL is loaded, so the gameplay is not disturbed. There is no other way to get around this problem, so you will need to collect the desired information.




So, sorry if this seems like a stupid question but as i know nothing about wii code or any code for that matter. Ok so to the question do we need a USB gecko to actually use the loader? because from that post (if im understanding it correctly) it sounds like we might need one, now i have no problem with that I was just asking. Also i would like to thank you and waninkoko one more time for your great work in the wii homebrew scene.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Feb 7, 2009)

People need to stop asking for more features/new features. Let him get an initial release, then let him add stuff to it at his own pace. This reminds me of the Wan Backup Loader release and eventually it was leaked and then abandoned. We don't need a repeat of that.  And realize that it isn't going to work 100% when it comes out and it will be fixed in time just like the other loaders. Take earlier advice and start building a nice collection of games to play when it is released. Some games you might enjoy:
Eternal Darkness
Metroid Prime
Zelda OoT & Master Quest Collection
Tales of Symphonia
Baten Kaitos Origins
Ikaruga 
Congrats on the success WiiGator. Looks like a very promising project, and I can't wait for release to test my new Multi-Game Disk Creator project. It'll either be extremely handy, or not work with the loader at all. I've had hit or miss support on a modded GC, so itwill be interesting to see the compatibility with your loader.


----------



## jimpolsky (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> People need to stop asking for more features/new features. Let him get an initial release, then let him add stuff to it at his own pace. This reminds me of the Wan Backup Loader release and eventually it was leaked and then abandoned. We don't need a repeat of that. And realize that it isn't going to work 100% when it comes out and it will be fixed in time just like the other loaders. Take earlier advice and start building a nice collection of games to play when it is released. Some games you might enjoy:
> Eternal Darkness
> Metroid Prime
> Zelda OoT & Master Quest Collection
> ...





this guy is  wise people listen to him and wait and whoever leaked winanakos loader they better fess up cause that guy is an an asshole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




be patient its coming out in a week


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Feb 7, 2009)

I think we did figure out who did it. He just said, oh what the heck. Here's the link. I think it's in an old post. =]


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 7, 2009)

jinxvorheeze said:
			
		

> People need to stop asking for more features/new features. Let him get an initial release, then let him add stuff to it at his own pace. This reminds me of the Wan Backup Loader release and eventually it was leaked and then abandoned. We don't need a repeat of that.



I don't really understand what the problem is with the backup loader,it has worked for every Wii backup that I own (except Medal of Honour 2)
Why whine about it?

Also,nobody is really forcing him to add features to the GC backup loader,just making suggestions,which should be welcomed


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Feb 7, 2009)

big_danmahony said:
			
		

> I don't really understand what the problem is with the backup loader,it has worked for every Wii backup that I own (except Medal of Honour 2)
> Why whine about it?
> 
> Also,nobody is really forcing him to add features to the GC backup loader,just making suggestions,which should be welcomed



You would have to have been around at the time of the pre to understand what the problem was. And no, the original loader didn't load alot of stuff. Infact there is thread after thread of compatibility charts about the original leaked loader. It wasn't until WiiGator made his own based on the GeckoOS source that we saw real improvement. Please don't make one of your first posts a flame and expect to be liked around here, especially since your post made it seem like you hadn't read my post at all. You took it completely out of context.

*Edit* I said first post as your post count is "0"


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 7, 2009)

jinxvorheeze said:
			
		

> big_danmahony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My first post? You seem to be the one that's not paying any attention.
I'm not flaming anybody I just think it's better to let people voice their ideas,instead of making them shut up and keep it to themselves.You never know,a good idea can seemingly come from out of nowhere.

I'm not here to make new friends,especially someone as arrogant as you.


----------



## Tubbernaut (Feb 7, 2009)

big_danmahony said:
			
		

> jinxvorheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you need to understand young padawan, is that the hacking scene of the wii is somewhat... sensitive.

When you walk through a gallery of art you don't stand there and say "OH THIS NEEDS TO BE DONE TO ACCOMODATE MY NEEDS". No, you simply stand there, shut up and appreciate it's beauty.
The same approach needs to be taken with a first release of anything. 

Yes, it's good for people to voice their opininons and throw suggestions out there. But how can someone throw a suggestion out there if they haven't tried the original product? That's why we have version based releases.

In due time, the project could be a little more developed with better features and key structure support. But right now, it's a matter of getting the base-work down and ensuring it works to some degree.

Perhaps you need to take a little step backwards and realize that not everyone wants to trample on your precious heart, but rather giving you some pointers.
To which I'm sure you'll reply you don't need my pointers because I'm just as arrogant as jinxvorheeze, hmmmm?

I don't know how many times this has come about this thread... but take this time as not a moment to sit by your F5 key - but rather ensure you have some decent backup's to try on it....
Better yet... go watch Robocop or something? ....Better yet, go to the pub! Like I'm about too! Huzzah!


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 7, 2009)

Fair enough,
It's just extremely annoying when you go on to a forum and see some apparent "know-it-all" shut down someone that is just making a simple recommendation.
I know there isn't any existing version released,but it could be something for the creators of the backup launchers to think about for future releases.
I think that people are just stressing out,thinking that it will be released later due to someone recommending a feature.

What do you mean by my precious little heart? and my apparent needs? that came out of nowhere..
I'm probably the easiest to please out of everyone,I just want single game DVDs to load.

Also my excuse for my f5-ing is i'm stuck here (work)

CABIN FEVER.


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh man here comes the 2 pages of lectures again


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiBlaster said:
			
		

> Oh man here comes the 2 pages of lectures again



How else do children learn?


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Come back when your postcount is above zero.


----------



## MicShadow (Feb 7, 2009)

The thing is, devs like WiiGator get pestered by tonnes of people for feature requests. Patience newcomers, do not ask until the author starts accepting feature requests.

Remember how the original backup loader went? People were too impatient, and it got leaked, abandoned and so on. The 0.1 release of backup launcher was  so unfiinished, it was more of a proof of concept.

Take what you are given. If you want more, make it your self!


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 7, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Come back when your postcount is above zero.



STFU.
If I write a Final Fantasy fan fiction will you love me?


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't think this kind of a question has been asked before, but I still feel like a noob asking it. Anyway, would an iso of only Majora's Mask work with the loader. And I'm not reffering to the Collectors Edition, just Majora's Mask.


----------



## MicShadow (Feb 7, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> Don't think this kind of a question has been asked before, but I still feel like a noob asking it. Anyway, would an iso of only Majora's Mask work with the loader. And I'm not reffering to the Collectors Edition, just Majora's Mask.



Umm... How can I put this...

Majoras Mask is a N64 Game. Not GC. So to be played on GC it would have to be in some sort of GC Nintendo containe sort of emulator. Like discussed above.
I dont think Majoras Mask will end up being emulated, theres tonnes of issues emulating it due to the RAM pack, and other components.
Just play it on computer, works perfect


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 7, 2009)

MicShadow said:
			
		

> dbkdbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you remember back to the GC days, you would know there was a zelda Emu disc that you could inject  Zelda Majoras Mask on and Boot it in a GC or with a moded wii, or run it though the Sd-Boot it actually played Great, I remember using it myself, it did have problems Saving though if i remember correctly but i think that was only a problem running though Sd-Boot not sure

But i would just prefer to use the Zelda Colection Disc that contains Majoras mask on it, I'm sure the problem will get fixed soon enough on the loader


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

MicShadow said:
			
		

> dbkdbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But how come the Majoras Mask from the Collector's Edition works, I don't think that it gets emulated on the Wii (does it?).


----------



## Th°m4s (Feb 7, 2009)

wiigator salvation, I am Belgian and I used a translator therefore sorry if you do not really want a bien.Voila I congratulate you for everything you did as the backup launcher, and the backup launcher gamecube.Jusement I have any questions: - is what multigame work (his might - have been saying already but as I say I do not understand English)
- A method to launch on gamecube n64 rom to replace the rom in zelda oot on gamecube was created. Is that its launch may be like that?
voila I look forward to your response and the release of backup launcher.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Correct. GC games on Wii isn't emulation.

The Collector's Edition disc contains a basic N64 emulator for GC, using it to run the Majora's Mask rom.

Such roms have been extracted to play in other emulators. This is why Master Quest was able to be injected into a wad.

But injecting doesn't work on Majora's Mask. The game requires the Expansion Pak, which VC currently does not support.


----------



## Th°m4s (Feb 7, 2009)

is what is launched by the disc channel?


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Correct. GC games on Wii isn't emulation.
> 
> The Collector's Edition disc contains a basic N64 emulator for GC, using it to run the Majora's Mask rom.
> 
> ...



Yes. So, Makora's Mask doesn't get emulated, right, so it should work on the GC Backup Launcher right?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 7, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that this collectors edition uses seperate DOLs for each game in the collection. If I understand correctly, it does run at the moment, but it's unable to return to the menu after running a game.

I wouldn't worry about that though; I think it will be fixed soon enough.


----------



## kashin (Feb 7, 2009)

What's funny is that i've read this whole thread and there were maybe 1 or 2 posts that should at worst be discarded as ''unnecessary'' (mods took care of that).

Yet there are atleast 5 pages filled with people cracking down on, what seems as, hallucinations of offencive posts.
I usually try to avoid posting about/reacting to people who get offended and feel the need to ''defend'' Wiigator, Waninkiko, or whatever developer and whatever project, but i think it's really getting annoying.

EVEN IF someone posted a suggestion that's unnecesarry, or was asking for more when they didn't have the right to, Wiigator, i'm sure, has the brains to realize this himself and just not bother to react to it at all.
So... Yeah.


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> A tester made a comparison of modchip, old delta version and new zeta version of the gc backup launcher:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HOSRDXJA
> 
> The game is Zelda Collection. This game starts DOLs, so the patcher is required to stay alive and need to check all DVD transfers. So it can patch itself into the new game loaded. This method makes it really slow. There is the possiblity to put a configuration into it. So the patcher knows the memory addresses to patch. An USB Gecko is currently required to get this information. A game of this type will load fast, if someone uses a USB Gecko to get this information. You can also try to guess the addresses. A few tries could lead to success. In the video you can see a game which was optimized as described (it runs at full speed). It is possible to configure it, to disable the patcher after the final DOL is loaded, so the gameplay is not disturbed. There is no other way to get around this problem, so you will need to collect the desired information.




Well would it be possible to collect the necessary infomation with another program and write it on the gamecube memory card? Or is it only possible to collect the data during runtime?


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

kashin said:
			
		

> What's funny is that i've read this whole thread and there were maybe 1 or 2 posts that should at worst be discarded as ''unnecessary'' (mods took care of that).
> 
> Yet there are atleast 5 pages filled with people cracking down on, what seems as, hallucinations of offencive posts.
> I usually try to avoid posting about/reacting to people who get offended and feel the need to ''defend'' Wiigator, Waninkiko, or whatever developer and whatever project, but i think it's really getting annoying.
> ...



Just for the sake of contradiction. Your post isn't any different, and neither is mine.


----------



## kashin (Feb 7, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> kashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I realized the irony while writing it, but i suppose it's for my own sense of peace.


----------



## Tubbernaut (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess my biggest concern is, without trying to sound overly greedy, is that an internet sh*tstorm ensues and before we know it. Dev's crack it with the lack of support they're receiving and either delay their release or simply say stuff it all together.

Call me over-zelous. But I've had my fingers crossed for something along these lines for quite some time. Ever since my little sister scratched the living daylights out of my Twin Snakes a while back.


----------



## Praetor192 (Feb 7, 2009)

THREAD SUMMARY WITHOUT THE CRAP

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->I am going to bed now and will finish editing this post tomorrow. In many cases "I" is used, this is simply because I have copy+pasted from Wiigator, Waninkoko and testers. This will be fixed in due time. I will atempt to keep this post up-to-date until the loader is released. I sincerely hope that someone creates a Wiki page with a compatibilty list, known info, and once it is out setup info.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

This thread, in its current form, is almost completely unusable as a source of information to anybody who doesn't have an hour to search through it. For those people, and for my own sanity, I have compiled what I have deemed relevant to the topic of Wiigator's GC Backup Launcher for Wii. The current thread is filled with thank you's, congratulations, requests for release, stupid questions, and in my opinion, the most annoying of all, the people who tell others to be patient. Why do these people infuriate me? Maybe 10 people have asked when the launcher will be out. Around 50 have said to be patient. This clutters an already long thread, and thus this post. 
-Praetor

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->The last days I was working on a loader for GC backups. This is only a preview. The release will be within the next week.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

- A video showing it in action:
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YhheQgAoZbo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YhheQgAoZbo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<b>Notes:</b>

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I tested it with the games I have. All games seem to be fully working. There may be games which are not working.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

It is not intended to work with SD cards. The DVD is much faster (at least what I can see when comparing to SD-Boot). In general it works as SD-Boot. It patches the DVD read function in games.

<b>Required:</b>

IOS249 with backup support need to be installed (e.g. my cIOS r7 from backuplauncher 0.3 gamma).

You will need to copy the following files to a SD card, if you don't have a internet connection (either Version 5 or Version 6, both is working). There are problems with the nintendo servers in the last time. You may not be able to download it.

<b>MIOS:</b>
MIOS Version 4 is also supported.

MIOS Version 5
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.5" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.5</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v5/tmd.5
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v5/cetk
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000005" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000005</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v5/00000005
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000006" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000006</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v5/00000006

MIOS Version 6 seems not to be available from the nintendo servers. I thought that I have used it in the past.

MIOS Version 8
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.8" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.8</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v8/tmd.8
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v8/cetk
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000007" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000007</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v8/00000007
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000008" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000008</a> -> /00000001/00000101/v8/00000008 

Latest MIOS is v8. It's the one I'm using for testings here. 

There is only one version required and it makes no difference, because the MIOS is not even really started. The GC Backup Launcher takes the full control very early.

The MIOS patcher will download MIOS and you can select the version to install.

The MIOS patcher allows you to choose between 2 version:
1. MIOS with homebrew and DVD-R support.
2. MIOS with homebrew and DVD-R support and GC Backup Launcher included.

<b>Limitations:</b>
DVD speed is still limited to 3x.

There are sometimes problems with the DVD read speed. So there is sometimes a very short delay in a few games. The game play is only barely influenced. This was only the case for one of my games.

If you eject the disc, no disc can be detected after it. For 2 disc games use the second disc to boot, if you need to change the disc.

It will not support games reloading itself. All games which are running with SD-Boot should also work.

<b>Tested games so far:</b> 
Buffy the Vampires Slayer
Kao The Kangaroo Round 2
Super Mario Sunshine
Zelda 4 Swords
Crash Nitro Kart
Resident Evil 1 (2 discs)
Luigi's Mansion
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Zoids: Battle Legends
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Naruto: Gekitou! Ninja Taisen EX 3
Mega Man X Collection
Mega Man X: Command Mission
Mega Man Battle Network Transmission
and the game you can see in the video.

<b>Question:</b>
What about the games with streaming audio (ones that require audio fix)?

Like these... <a href="http://www.openwii.org/wiki/GameCube_Games...Streaming_Audio" target="_blank">http://www.openwii.org/wiki/GameCube_Games...Streaming_Audio</a>

<b>Answer:</b>
When you start it up, it'll tell you that the game may need an audio fix. and gives you a couple of options to fix it. Some games I have tested that work are:

Zoids: Battle Legends
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Naruto: Gekitou! Ninja Taisen EX 3
Mega Man X Collection
Mega Man X: Command Mission
Mega Man Battle Network Transmission

<b>Question:</b>
Will you have to patch the MIOS every time, or is it a one time deal?

<b>Answer:</b>
Just one time (except if you update your Wii and MIOS gets replaced).

<b>Question:</b>
Is this regionfree?

<b>Answer:</b>
Yes it is Region Free, I was able to play Naruto: Gekitou! Ninja Taisen 3

The audiostream config command is not support for DVD-R, but it seems not to be required. Games seem to work.

I saved game states from different regions. It seemed to be working, but then I lost all data on my memory card. Maybe this happens because I changed the region. Everybody that will use it should take care and backup the savegames.

I will check if MIOS v8 is working, then I will support it and you can download the latest version.

The DVD-R must be burned with a minimum size. 600 MB games are not working. I assume the minimum is 1GB (DVD standard). So you will need fstfix to generate bigger images.

Again: DVD speed is 3x. Patched MIOS and cIOS is required.

It will overwrite any installed MIOS. If installation fails with error -1017, it will delete using IOS249 the installed MIOS and install the patched MIOS (Files are already downloaded in this state). No uninstallation is required. It includes support for GC homebrew (Wii (GC) Homebrew Launcher will work).
The MIOS is currently nearby the same as the MIOS of WGHL. There is only one Bit which is different in MIOS. The complex part is the launcher and the game plugin code.

rename .GCM to .ISO and you can burn it with Imgburn or an another burn program that can burn iso files 

It runs in GameCube mode. It runs not in Wii mode. It is started from Wii mode.

I meant that it takes early control of PowerPC part of MIOS. The ARM/Starlet part runs normally (except one Bit).
Theoretically it is possible to add Wii Remote or SD card support to ARM code, but there need to be very much code written. Don't expect this to be done. You need a GC controller and a GC memory card, if you want to save. You can play without a GC memory card. I know a guy, who never saved game states. It was really painful to see him always starting from the beginning. I invoked him to use a memory card and he finally did save.


The good news is that we haven't find yet a game which is not working. Arm the Homeless need still to post his results and his video.

The second version can be started from Wii Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma and from the Wii disc channel (Rebooter from Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma).
I don't have tested it, but it should work with the CIOSCORP stuff. If the GC game is started from disc channel, the power off button will work. Otherwise it will only reset the Wii.

The good news is that we haven't find yet a game which is not working. Arm the Homeless need still to post his results and his video.

When this is released without support for it, we get multigame support a short time later.

MIOS installation is same as cIOS installation, regarding the location of the files on the SD card. It will automatically download the files from internet, if any of the files is missing.

Regardless which MIOS version you install, Action Replay should start if it is a backup. I don't think that my code patcher is working with this disc. When you insert an original disc, it will only start if you have the old MIOS version. There is one problem: You can't change the disc. So you can't use it. When this problem is solved, there is another problem: The game need to be patched. This type of patcher is not patched into any started game. The short answer is, it will start but not work.

Waninkoko told me that he hasn't yet written the multigame stuff. He thinks that linkinworm misunderstands something.

I worked on multigame support and I got it working in my loader. The first games are working and playable including Resident Evil Disc 1. The last game (Resident Evil Disc 2) on the disc should tell me to insert disc 1, but I only got a black screen. I didn't checked this yet.

As you can see by test reports, some games are not working and I need to check these games first.

I want to release it with source code. 

well, since linkinworm has already posted vids of the gc backup launcher, I'll tell you that I made some small fixes to Wiigator's code and got multidiscs working. I got Smash Bros to play from a multidisc (gcos 4f).

About Pokemon and other problematic games: emu_kidid said that some games have more than one executable file the needs to be patched to used an altered dvd read command. However, even he hasn't gotten these games to work on sdboot, so if Wiigator can do it, he'll be the 1st! (ignoring psoload+modding).

There might also be some issues with pal games as well, but it's probably easily fixed. 

It works with softmii

A tester made a comparison of modchip, old delta version and new zeta version of the gc backup launcher:

<a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HOSRDXJA" target="_blank">http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HOSRDXJA</a>

The game is Zelda Collection. This game starts DOLs, so the patcher is required to stay alive and need to check all DVD transfers. So it can patch itself into the new game loaded. This method makes it really slow. There is the possiblity to put a configuration into it. So the patcher knows the memory addresses to patch. An USB Gecko is currently required to get this information. A game of this type will load fast, if someone uses a USB Gecko to get this information. You can also try to guess the addresses. A few tries could lead to success. In the video you can see a game which was optimized as described (it runs at full speed). It is possible to configure it, to disable the patcher after the final DOL is loaded, so the gameplay is not disturbed. There is no other way to get around this problem, so you will need to collect the desired information.

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->I am going to bed now and will finish editing this post tomorrow. In many cases "I" is used, this is simply because I have copy+pasted from Wiigator, Waninkoko and testers. This will be fixed in due time. I will atempt to keep this post up-to-date until the loader is released. I sincerely hope that someone creates a Wiki page with a compatibilty list, known info, and once it is out setup info.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for that Praetor192, really helpful for those people who haven't really followed the thread!


----------



## bolex17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Work fellas ! Capcom VS SNK 2 will be awesome.


----------



## Miles (Feb 7, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> Yes. So, Makora's Mask doesn't get emulated, right, so it should work on the GC Backup Launcher right?


No, it won't.
For the same reason it won't work on VC, it won't work on the GC.
The emulator included with the Collection disc was made for OoT, so it DOESN'T emulate the expansion pak.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2009)

It is better to stop ask too many questions and wait for the .dol/wad release first before we ask any more questions.


----------



## Linuks (Feb 7, 2009)

But Majora's Mask is included in Zelda Collector's Edition (not that one with Mater Quest).


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 7, 2009)

Miles said:
			
		

> dbkdbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i have 2 original cube collectors discs here.

The disc which came with Zelda - TWW --> The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (DL-DOL-D43P-EUR)
And the other labeled "The Legend of Zelda - Collectors Edition" (DL-DOL-PZLP-EUR)(Here, this disc was
bundeled with Mario Kart Double Dash + GameCube and through the "Club Nintendo Shop".)

The Collectors Edition disc consists of The Legend of Zelda(NES), Adventure of Link(NES), Ocarina of Time(N64), Majora's Mask(n64) and a Windwaker Demo. 

The disc which came with Zelda - TWW has Ocarina of Time and Master Quest

Both discs work on Wii...

I'm dumping them at the moment... I'll see if they'll work with the loader when it's out.


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got a copy waiting to test as well.  I do hope it works.  I've been wanting to go through Majora's Mask again for awhile now, and couldn't be bothered with emulators.  They don't work so well on my computer.


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

Miles said:
			
		

> dbkdbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not very convinced. Even if the Collector's Edition emulated Majora's Mask, shouldn't the GC BUL just load whatever is on the disc as if it were an original, and so load the emulation of Zelda MM on the Wii.

Anyway, I guess there's no point in arguing, we'll find out soon.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

whaha everybody is ready for the launch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there are channel previews
a tutorial to make good iso's


----------



## Miles (Feb 7, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> The Collectors Edition disc consists of The Legend of Zelda(NES), Adventure of Link(NES), Ocarina of Time(N64), Majora's Mask(n64) and a Windwaker Demo.
> I see now, I was under the impression that there was only OoT and OoT Master Quest on the GC.
> 
> 
> ...




I just found that out, sorry.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes (Disc 1) works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay!


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool man. How'd you get the Konami logo to not freeze?

Also, I don't need any patching right?
I figured I'd start burning some of these games, I don't need to do anything to them do I?


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Cool man. How'd you get the Konami logo to not freeze?
> 
> Also, I don't need any patching right?
> I figured I'd start burning some of these games, I don't need to do anything to them do I?


1. Got a new version of loader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Booted the game with Patched MIOS (Used for Homebrew DVD....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) instead of booting NTSC

For this game, I would wait before burn, but. I didn't need to patch anything, but I don't think that switching to Disc 2 will work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Weather the game will need to be patched (I doubt it) I don't know.

So I guess it's up to you.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I meant just for single disk games, like WindWaker, Lego StarWars, ect.
Those don't need to be patched? or should I just wait on those as well?


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, I getcha. No Patching Required!

Edit: Making a Video right now, stay tuned!


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Man!


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

No Prob, I'm starting a video right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Just tested Sonic Adventure DX and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once Super Mario Sunshine is done, I'll report back...


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Ugh. I just realized my copy of WindWaker is like 482mb, is that a no go then?
Has anyone gotten any games under 1Gb to work?

Thanks


----------



## Snave2008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is that 482mb compressed? I've just download Luigi's Mansion that was 183mb but then extracted and it hit 1.35GB.

There was a post in this thread before though that said you could add 'junk' to the .iso's to hit the 1GB mark.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> Is that 482mb compressed? I've just download Luigi's Mansion that was 183mb but then extracted and it hit 1.35GB.
> 
> There was a post in this thread before though that said you could add 'junk' to the .iso's to hit the 1GB mark.




Yeah it was 482, after I had decompressed it. I still have a few others I can try with for now, Just wasn't sure if anyone had gotten it working


----------



## Snave2008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah right fair enough. I guess we'll just have to wait and see to see what works and what doesn't!


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The patched MIOS include code, which should patch a loaded game, but this doesn't work. Metal Gear Solid is the only game which is working when you press B. I can't debug it, because I need already all available 6KByte. It is very difficult to write all this stuff into the limited memory area. All other memory could be overwritten by MIOS or the game. In future there may be different versions, because you can't put the support for all games in only 6KByte. Just compare this value with a game of 1.4GByte. Maybe I can in future activate the additional Wii memory.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to annoy you but is the realese date still this week? (you don't have to answer if you don't want to). And good work on the loader


----------



## Defiance (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't want to annoy you but is the realese date still this week? (you don't have to answer if you don't want to). And good work on the loader



Yeah, those are my thoughts too...  Isn't it like already 9 o' clock in Germany?  Oh well, I would rather have quality.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

it's almost 10 o'clock


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The time over here (in Switzerland, Germany, etc) is GMT +1 which is 10:00 PM


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol they should release a version that bricks you Wii just so people will stop asking when it'll be done.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2009)

man just wait it's not like it's going pop out of anyone's butt... just give it time...


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> man just wait it's not like it's going pop out of anyone's butt... just give it time...





what i give an asewr about europe time


----------



## famousginni (Feb 7, 2009)

whats with the butt poping .... (that doesn't sound right)


----------



## CheatingSoi (Feb 7, 2009)

Should be coming out tonight


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Lol they should release a version that bricks you Wii just so people will stop asking when it'll be done.



Yeah< I just wish that people will stop asking when it'll be done but it is not very nice of you if you want them to release a version that bricks someone Wii. That's not very nice.


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 7, 2009)

computerboy said:
			
		

> I don't want to annoy you but is the realese date still this week? (you don't have to answer if you don't want to). And good work on the loader



If the testers doesn't report that something is more worse than before, I will release it (if website doesn't break down).
It still include bugs. There are games not working. I think it is much better working than SD-Boot.
The remaining bugs are difficult to trace, when you only have 6KByte available.
The games which are working seems to run nearly perfectly.
You will need to create a compatibilty matrix.
Don't start complaining that a game is not working. I got not paid for this and I have also to do other work.
I don't want any PM telling me, that a game is not working. My inbox is already full. You should report it to the forum.
I don't want that different versions of games are mixed in the list. It is also possible that some games will never work.
If you want to play a non working game, there is the source code, you can change it.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Yeah< I just wish that people will stop asking when it'll be done but it is not very nice of you if you want them to release a version that bricks someone Wii. That's not very nice.



Well at least it will stop noobs from asking when it will be released and instead they'll ask about unbricking their Wiis without bothering to look at the stickies. Then we can yell at them all again.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> computerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for answering and thank you again for your great work


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> computerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet! Yes, I think you should release it tonight if you get the chance.
Don't worry about compatability, Im sure the community here will fill it in, in no time.
I can't speak for everyone but I wont annoy you with PM's


----------



## richglix (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> computerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you totally rock!

I with you were in the USA so I could take you out for a drink.  Thank you for your awesomeness, and just tell anyone annoying you to post their question, so we can answer it.  You have more important things to worry about!


----------



## Cyman (Feb 7, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Golfman560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really believe that those people would be patient and behave like grown ups no matter how big their excitement may be? I gave up on it, but well, there's always hope, ain't there?


----------



## famousginni (Feb 7, 2009)

If i was older ..... i would so grab a flight to germany...
trace down your house (wiigator's house .. not some other guy).
break down.. the door
find you ....
and give you a box of chocolate... and a hug....
..
(no i am not gay)


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you for your awesomeness, and just tell anyone annoying you to post their question, so we can answer it.  You have more important things to worry about!



Agreed, Im sure the members will answer questions if you redirect them to a FAQ thread.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cyman said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I didn't say that. I just think it is not right to tell them to release a version that bricks someone wii. What if it seems like he wants to hurt people? I know that he will not hurt the people like that but that's not cool to say it, you know? We will just ignored some of them and continue our conversation and they will just shut up until it is out, that's all.


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> If the testers doesn't report that something is more worse than before, I will release it (if website doesn't break down).
> It still include bugs. There are games not working. I think it is much better working than SD-Boot.
> The remaining bugs are difficult to trace, when you only have 6KByte available.
> The games which are working seems to run nearly perfectly.
> ...


800% agreed at everything!!! I also think that a Paypal-Acount for the two masters here, WiiGator and Wanin (some people just forget him) is needed. They deserve some money for their hard work. I'm also agreed to release it soon..so the people have something to play, and some others can edit the Source-Code, and try to make improvements to it.

Although I won't use it, I say Many Thanks to WiiGator and Wanin for their hard Work!


----------



## richglix (Feb 7, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd be happy to contribute!  I'm sure many of us would.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll probably start up a compatibility list when I'm done making my video


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

richglix said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, Happy to contribute as well.


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> I'll probably start up a compatibility list when I'm done making my video



lol, you've been talking about your video for a while now.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry forgot about


----------



## caffeinekid (Feb 7, 2009)

As sweet as it is for people to say that they would love to paypal a contribution to the coders, surely this would open them up to trouble if they are seen to be making money from a "tool for piracy".

Your hearts are in the right place but it might bring bad things their way if it is seen in the wrong light - and a paypal address can be traced with the company if someone got in touch with them so personally I think it's a bit of a bad idea.

It's great news to see this is finally a reality when so many people said it was impossible or at least very unlikely. The Wii is going from strength to strength. Some gamecube games are so difficult to find in the shops and even on eBay these days so it is good that there will be a way to enjoy them for more people.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

caffeinekid said:
			
		

> As sweet as it is for people to say that they would love to paypal a contribution to the coders,* surely this would open them up to trouble if they are seen to be making money from a "tool for piracy".*
> 
> Your hearts are in the right place but it might bring bad things their way if it is seen in the wrong light - and a paypal address can be traced with the company if someone got in touch with them so personally I think it's a bit of a bad idea.
> 
> It's great news to see this is finally a reality when so many people said it was impossible or at least very unlikely. The Wii is going from strength to strength. Some gamecube games are so difficult to find in the shops and even on eBay these days so it is good that there will be a way to enjoy them for more people.



Your right. I hadn't thought about that


----------



## kiba93 (Feb 7, 2009)

google adsense would be the same as they ask your address


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went out and had some lunch, other wise It would've been up by now


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> dbkdbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, you made me hungry.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> ...
> You will need to create a compatibilty matrix.
> ...




Here's a start of one: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Gam...patibility_List


----------



## kiba93 (Feb 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Here's a start of one: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Gam...patibility_List




that's a great job thanks


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

I jsut copied the old backup loader one deleted the games. Its a start.

I made a better one bfore, but I managed to delete it when changing the name of the page. I probably should have used the Move function.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for spending time on this


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> I jsut copied the old backup loader one deleted the games. Its a start.
> 
> I made a better one bfore, but I managed to delete it when changing the name of the page. I probably should have used the Move function.


Thanks, that's acctually exactly what I was going to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (copy from another page).

I'll change it a bit and add my games...


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol, WiiGator, You've managed to keep me glued to my computer for a few hours now


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2009)

well can't wait till i get back from my party to try this ****er out!! but i'm going have no memory card... but it's to make sure it works. also i'll save my questions about this when it gets realsed.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Lol, WiiGator, You've managed to keep me glued to my computer for a few hours now



Like me. It's been 4 hours since I'm on my PC (not just doing Wii stuff) but that's normal if your a geek like me


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 7, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Lol, WiiGator, You've managed to keep me glued to my computer for a few hours now



Same here.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Lol, WiiGator, You've managed to keep me glued to my computer for a few hours now




You have no idea what I've done. Yesterday I wanted to play my Wii so bad, except it was about 5 feet out of reach, so I just in my chair (WITH WHEELS LOL I just realized) and looked at GBAtemp for 6 hours.

Anyways, for games are the testers burning as DVD-R or DVD+R or DVD+R Booktyped/bitset to DVD-ROM? I want to know what works since I have a few DVD+R I ahve lying around.


----------



## Miles (Feb 7, 2009)

To the people who are complaining about the release, it probably isn't tonight, Wiigator said he'd LIKE to get it out this week, but he has a life outside of GBATemp, he has other things to do that are more important.



			
				computerboy said:
			
		

> Like me. It's been 4 hours since I'm on my PC (not just doing Wii stuff) but that's normal if your a geek like me



4 hours isn't that much for a geek.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

I changed the Wiki to get rid of "1:1" since all the games going to be 1:1


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol, Yeah I sit on the computer on average from 7AM-11PM (I do school online) but I meant to say he's managed to keep me glued to GBATemp/This thread for like 3+ hours now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please Wiigator, Let me know if sitting here another 6 hours is worth it XD

*Posts merged*



			
				Miles said:
			
		

> To the people who are complaining about the release, it probably isn't tonight, Wiigator said he'd LIKE to get it out this week, but he has a life outside of GBATemp, he has other things to do that are more important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I realize that seeing how its what 11:20 his time?

Im hoping for a release tomorrow or an early next week release. Although tonight would be killer.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> I changed the Wiki to get rid of "1:1" since all the games going to be 1:1


Heh good point. I missed a few other things too but I've fixed those. (L used to be before K a few minutes ago)

Alright I just remembered something. Some Gamecube games are different versions. Like Pikmin theres a 1.0 and a 1.1 so people should note that, except I have no idea how to check that.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Last Seen: Today, 11:27 PM


So... He was here 5 minutes ago.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Lol, Yeah I sit on the computer on average from 7AM-11PM (I do school online) but I meant to say he's managed to keep me glued to GBATemp/This thread for like 3+ hours now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 hours is a lot if you got parents who hate their child wanting to spend all weekend on the computer. (Can't go during weekdays cause I got to study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here as in this thread or here as in GBATemp?


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Here as in this thread or here as in GBATemp?



Last seen 5:27 viewing Members Profile.

So on GBATemp.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L before k? That makes sense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I could change it to "GAME NAME (Version if Applicable)"


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

I think its coming cause in Wiigators profile it says:
Viewing Topic: Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma (wich is his blog)

Tension is going up


----------



## jimpolsky (Feb 7, 2009)

it really doesn't matter about MGS twin snakes disk swap since yesterday i heard about the gamecube backuploader and then searched for games and found this gc kit it has the creating multigame iso creater witch is awesome i was up till 3:32AM waiting for the loader and i learned it doesn't play multiple disk swaps so i was realy happy about it and hope he puts this link on his gc preveiw

here's the site for the gc kit it will say wii kit but its for the gc:

http://www.wiiso.com/showthread.php?t=9122


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> I could change it to "GAME NAME (Version if Applicable)"



I changed it to "Name (Version if Applicable)" since they should already know its a game.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Seem so weird, since I already have it


----------



## Snave2008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, there's no need to rub it in Mrkinator!!


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Seem so weird, since I already have it




you creep


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> Hey, there's no need to rub it in Mrkinator!!


I meant compared to the Wii Backup Loader, It's a weird feeling. Being so pumped for that, love that kinda feeling .Sorry, didn't mean it that way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But I'm exporting my video (30mins until that's done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 7, 2009)

You can get it now here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134170


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 7, 2009)

Great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try it right away!


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Hooray for you guys


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

THANKS!! I love you


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Feb 7, 2009)

my life is now complete.

thank you


----------



## AsosaYoung (Feb 7, 2009)

The door has open.
Thank you!


----------



## montacer (Feb 7, 2009)

fantastic job wiigator and wanin !!!! just tried zelda windwaker it runs perfectly so far


----------



## Cyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for this brilliant release. Good work - I guess it was worth all the waiting and most people's patience! Thanks so much!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2009)

could i burn GC games on a full size DVD with this launcher ? or no


----------



## JPH (Feb 8, 2009)

WitoRIT92 said:
			
		

> could i burn GC games on a full size DVD with this launcher ? or no


ya


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2009)

wait so i can then with a DVD-R


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2009)

WitoRIT92 said:
			
		

> wait so i can then with a DVD-R


Full DVD-r, full DVD+r with booktype set to DVD-rom, mini DVD-r
Its all supported by the gc backup launcher


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2009)

DAMN this is good then lol haha Nice job wiigator Keep it coming...


----------



## Gan1664 (Feb 14, 2009)

Again great job Waninkoko and thank you !!!
As i said (because i'm a Resident Evil great fan) the first save of Wiigator are not compatible with the system and Resident Evil Zero was hanging in the telescop room.
After use of Waninkoko rev3, saving and hex comparing the saves, i've managed to change my save file (the one with WiiGator first GCloader) and make it good for Waninkoko and Gamecube system (regular cgi). It was in the first bytes and in the name of the file: copy saves with the 2 systems and comparing then editing the bad one. Now my save before crash worked in Waninkoko.

But .... when i try passing the telescop room, a screen (the same as resident evil remake) says: "Open the tray and and change disc" (sorry it'a a translation because i'm french). The Wii feels that i put the disc out (if press quickly, the disc is going out but the Wii doesn't  "feel" it but when pressing 2 or 3 seconds , the Wii "feel" it and says: "Now insert the Disc 2 and close the tray" (translation"). The Wii doesn't "feel" the insertion of the new Disc.

Then i try booting on Disc 2 (like Resident Evil remake, to pass through the change disc message) with my save (now fine with hex edit) just before the telescop room, a screen comes and says: "Open the tray and put the Disc 1", and all i can do is make the Wii "feel" that the disc is out but nothing happens when inserting: no blue light in tray and nothing else.

Voilà !

If anyone knows something to do : saves in another room (my save was in the hall of the mansion), wait for another rev, ..., please tell me.

I'm frustrated !!!!

Hope this post can help developpers because i'm a noob !!!


----------



## jimpolsky (Feb 16, 2009)

plz everyone spread this out i found a custom ios to let u play dvd+r games with gamma 3 and gamecube backuploader and all that kind of stuff and i want to sumbmit it to everone but i dont want to go to jail so i am going to ask my psp hacker freind to upload and then just search on your something like dvd+r wii custum iso        and i want to say sorry for not letting all you know about this i swear that this is not a joke and i'm going to ask my freind to show a video of it

*Posts merged*

i found it like when the  first backup launcher cameout


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 3, 2009)

nub post on old thread


----------



## Boo_hoo (May 26, 2009)

Hey, im having a problem saving Gamecube games on the GC bakup launcher 0.2
Im using my GC memory card in slot A with the GC loader.


The Error its returning is "*The card is Corrrupt, Cannot save. Do you want to Format?*"

Is this error due to saving NTSC and PAL games? Is there a way for me to save the games to my SD card.

The guy below said he had no problems. So what am I doing wrong.



			
				Arthas-Sama said:
			
		

> I have a pal MMC with PAL, NTSC-U and NTSC-J saves and there is no problem :/





I also found that If I load an NTSC game[on my pal console] it runs in black and white[no matter what setting]. 
To fix it I had to load a Pal game[I use Metroid prime 3] Press Start On GC Backup Launcher. Eject the disk and insert the NTSC game I want to play.


----------



## OSW (May 26, 2009)

Apparently a only a few NTSC-J games are known to cause memory card format problems.


----------



## Boo_hoo (May 27, 2009)

Its not working at all for me. I save metroid Prime 2. Quit and Restart and the save is corrupt, and metroid is the only game on the memory card.


----------

